# frrok's ADA MINI-M - A Slice of Nature --What has a Begininning must Have an End.



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good! I like the manzy piece a lot. Looks like a lot of us are working with that Pacific Aquarium black lava rock, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> Looking good! I like the manzy piece a lot. Looks like a lot of us are working with that Pacific Aquarium black lava rock, lol.


Thank you! I love the black lava rock, It's so nice. Light(one piece was actually floating!), easy to work with and has really nice character. It blends in so well with dark substrate too. It was well worth the $10.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I put all the fish and shrimp back in the tank along with some floating plants, frogbit,duckweed,salvinia and a bit of hornhirt to suck up an ammonia leaching from the soil. Still contemplating adding more crypts. My one crypt is already melting as I suspect it would have. shrimps have settled in nicely as you can see from the attached pic.  let me know what you think. Any ideas on how I can extend this light to make it more centered ?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Went on vacation and this tank sort of took a dive. Came home to a shutdown filter, low water level, diatoms everywhere,fungus on driftwood and dead and dying plants.  Fish are ok. Probably lost a couple of shrimps but some seem to have grown bigger and redder. Still need to get in there and clean it up tho. Will post pics soon. Def not doing the ADA justice. Haha... Feels good to be back.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

HEre is the latest on this tank. I did a bit of cleanup today. Change about 3/4 of the water and cleaned up as much gunk as I could. There is still some brown on the glass. Going to pick up an oto or two and a small Amano if I could find any. I also added a rock behind the wood. What do you guys think? Here is a before the rock and after rock below: My plan is to trim down the rotala and have it regrow bushy behind the rocks and wood. A lot of the sag melted off but there is new growth. There still is some dying plant matter and fungus. I will clean it out little by little. Shrimp seem to love chowing down on it tho. I will also eventually replace hob filter with my zoomed and lily pipes. And I'm hoping to hide the heater with more plant growth. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is a little video of my tank, let me know what you think. thanks for looking.
http://youtu.be/Jr5mMSBq6G0?hd=1


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This looks like it'll be a great tank when it fills in. It'll be a fun tank, I love the mini m size.

-Andrew


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

A Hill said:


> This looks like it'll be a great tank when it fills in. It'll be a fun tank, I love the mini m size.
> 
> -Andrew


Yea me to! Its has the perfect dimensions and footprint. Its truly amazing how clear the glass is. I was a bit of a sceptic but not anymore. I do however would like to get a proper stand for it in the future. I currently have it on top of a desk drawer. not the best place.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Frrok, good to see you over here. I think this tank will be great.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Frrok, good to see you over here. I think this tank will be great.


Hey man. Thanks. It's slowly getting under control. Haha...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

1/30 update. Tank is cleaning up slowly. Added three oto's and two died already . Got them from Chinatown and I knew something was up. A lot of them didn't look so great but I took a chance. I also grabbed an Amano shrimp. He is doing a great job cleaning up algae and fungus from the driftwood. Planning on adding some more crypts and needle leaf java fern. If anyone has any, please pm me. Can't find it anywhere. Tank still has a brown tinge but I'm confident I can take care of that with time. I ran some carbon for a few days and that def helped clean the water along with water changes. This is almost ready for a trim. Waiting on some stems to reach the surface. Here is the latest pic. Thanks for looking. 


1/30 update


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good! I have a few smaller clumps of needle leaf plantlets if you're having trouble finding it locally.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> Looking good! I have a few smaller clumps of needle leaf plantlets if you're having trouble finding it locally.


That would be awesome! Pming u


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Thanks to inka4041 I now have some needle leaf! Looks awesome. Can't wait until it settles in. But its looking good already. He also hooked me up with some mini pellia(riccardia). As evidenced by the plastic mesh on the lava rock. I completely botched trying to stick in in the crevices of the lava rock. A lot of it floated off and spread throughout the tank. I know it grows slow so I am going to have to deal with looking at plastic on the rock for awhile until it covers it. Sorry for the crappy pic. We just got a new canon G12 so I will hopefully be posting better quality pics soon. Once I figure it out.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is a better shot with our new camera! :smile: this is my current set up with my Mini-M. In a perfect world i would have a suspended lighting system, canister filter with lily pipes, and an inline heater. but ...I'm broke. haha so budget it is!


high quality test by frroK, on Flickr


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This thing is definitely coming together. You should take some of that loose riccardia and drape it on the manzy right at the water line. It'll grow right up that branch as far as the wood wicks up water.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> This thing is definitely coming together. You should take some of that loose riccardia and drape it on the manzy right at the water line. It'll grow right up that branch as far as the wood wicks up water.


It's funny you should say that because I did put a little up there. Haha !


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

macro of mosses and such

macro with new G12 by frroK, on Flickr

FTS with our new G12.

FTS with new G12 by frroK, on Flickr


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

picked up some Ludwigia sp. 'red' from darkoon. this guy has got killer plants! beautiful red color with broad leaves. I've read that it does well in low tech so I am hoping it stays somewhat red. Let me know what you think about the addition of color? I put it next to the bacopa for contrast. slowly but surely this layout is coming together. I still want to add some crypts but funds are low so I have to do this slowly. Also, testing out some manual functions in my g12, this is somewhat of a dark shot but I think I am getting the hang of it. 


ludwigia sp. 'red' added. by frroK, on Flickr


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

New shot with some more growth on the mini-m,almost time for a trim.... this pic seems to have more light.can also see fish and shrimps. super bummed right now though, I cracked the corner of this tank..see my thread in the general forum. very sad day today... I pretty much almost cried.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank is looking great, man! Well done, your plants are very green. However, very, very sorry to hear about your tank cracking.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Tank is looking great, man! Well done, your plants are very green. However, very, very sorry to hear about your tank cracking.


I put a little silicone on it today and waiting for it to dry. Right now I just hope it doesn't leak. It is what it is. Even if I ever get a new one I still want to see this scape through. It's really coming along the way I envisioned it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

amazing growth on my stems... its pretty awesome. added a little carbon to try and clear up some tannins. i don't really do water changes on this tank.also noticed two more berried shrimp and some very very tiny shrimplets in the moss.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Completed a major trimming today. I cut back all my stems plants in order to promote more bushy growth. I added some potassium and trace to help give the plants a little boost. I am hoping the plants bounce back well and start producing offshoots in about a week or two. Since this is still low-tech it will probably tank that long. Posted before and after. check it>>>
Pre-trim

3/1/2012 by frroK, on Flickr
HAck!

3/2/2012 by frroK, on Flickr


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

New growth! But soo sloooww!!
Thinking of adding paintball co2. What do you guys think of having shrimp with co2? They are Sakura grade. 
This shot was taken on 3/12


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I like your DW, a lot. Digging the minimal look.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> I like your DW, a lot. Digging the minimal look.


haha..thanks. your the second person that said that. sometimes less is more I guess. but I got plans for this one....


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Not the best shot but as you can see the crypt 'red' had started to take off. It is growing a little too high for my tastes. Do crypts grow more compact under high light and co2? Anyway, stems plants are slowly recovering from my massive trim. Can't wait to start with co2 on this thing but unfortunately I won't be able to get everything I need for a couple of months.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

brown water I know...but I am doing minimal water changes on this tank cuz i have shrimp and its lo-tech.

3/26


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

How much water are you changing per week? I was doing a gallon per week on my old mini-m, and that managed to clear up any tannins I had.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> How much water are you changing per week? I was doing a gallon per week on my old mini-m, and that managed to clear up any tannins I had.


Probably less than that. Sometimes I just top off. I think my next water change may be a bit bigger. I also have a dirt substrate and 1 or 2 too many fish. I have to find a home for the brood of endlers that just showed up in my 10 gallon. The tank is fairly new as well.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

frrok said:


> Probably less than that. Sometimes I just top off. I think my next water change may be a bit bigger. I also have a dirt substrate and 1 or 2 too many fish. I have to find a home for the brood of endlers that just showed up in my 10 gallon. The tank is fairly new as well.


I pulled almost 30 endlers out of a 5.5 once, so I know what that's like. 

If you ever want to deal with the tannins, you could probably do a large % water change initially and then 2-3 over the course of the week after, which usually cleared up whatever problems I had. I also had purigen as a water polisher and the difference was notable.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> I pulled almost 30 endlers out of a 5.5 once, so I know what that's like.
> 
> If you ever want to deal with the tannins, you could probably do a large % water change initially and then 2-3 over the course of the week after, which usually cleared up whatever problems I had. I also had purigen as a water polisher and the difference was notable.


Cool. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

4/1
Haven't had much time to do maintenance. Working a lot. Things are ok. Do see some hair algae. It's probably cuz my filter keeps clogging cuz of the sponge prefilter. The flow is reduced quickly and I have to clean it out every 3 days or so. Can't wait to get a canister. Quick iPhone shot.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I'm slacking big time. My plants are growing but I seriously need to wipe the glass and do a water change. I have noticed a dead shrimp here and there. A bit worried that I have too many fish in this tank. Currently have 5 endlers and an Otto. Plus the shrimpies. My GF and are moving into a bigger place soon so hopefully when I get settled there I will set up my paintball C02 and get this tank going proper. To do list
-paintball Co2 canister
-diffuser
-drop checker 
-co2 tubing
-GLA paintball regulator with solenoid. $$ I know but I need to put the co2 on a timer. 
-plants: crypt petchii, stauro repens and mini micro sword. 
-new stand (cheapo target special)

Should be a half day of work for me tomorrow so I'm looking forward to getting some maintenance done and getting a good shot. ...unless there are waves then I'll be going surfing. But I live in nY and its usually notoriously flat. Not that any of you really care. Hahaha. Well maybe fat guy.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I feel like Im talking to myself but whatever.. I guess I'll use this thread for myself. Anyway, I did a water change today trimmed the java moss and crypts. and took a pretty decent shot. water is loking better. going to take dollfaces advice and do another water change this week. Hoping to clear up the yellow water. but i need to be careful cuz of my shrimps. My plants are growing slow and i see some hair/thread algae developing. I think my bulb is getting old. its been almost a year for this light. Its time for a change. Thinking of going LED. I really like the 8w innovative SKKYE light. It would put me around medium to..maybe high light. Going to add co2 as well. but I am waiting to move to get all those stuff. I dont want to get it , set it up and then have to move everything. the less I need to move the better.
thanks for looking all two of you... 


closup of ludwigia

this shot is at a higher aperture. still figuring out the manual settings on my camera


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

For my tank shots I usually use the largest (smallest number) aperture my camera will let me on any given day, then adjust the shutter speed from there. Super low depth of field makes it artistic, right?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> For my tank shots I usually use the largest (smallest number) aperture my camera will let me on any given day, then adjust the shutter speed from there. Super low depth of field makes it artistic, right?


hmm ok i'm probably doing it backwards... lol. we just got the canon g12. i was trying to get more light without making it look so washed out. I guess I'll figure it out eventually. anyway, I'm finally making some money so I will finally be able to get some new gadgets for this tank soon. upgrades are fun!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Quick iPhone pic update. Haven't had the time to take a quality shot. I'm losing 1-2 shrimps a week. Not really sure why. No ammonia nor nitrite and my nitrates are below ten. I think. Test kit could be wrong. But I have floating plants that should help with that just in case. I'm not really sure why they are dying. And it's adults and juvies. So doubt it's old age. I'm clueless. I took out out one end let sondar. Now I have 4 in there. Could it be too many fish? Plants still growing ... Albeit slowly. Second pic shows overhead shot. Do my stem plants look pale? Deficient? I think my bulb is going.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I have some more sad news. I lost two more shrimp in the last two days. I have no idea whats happening but its bumming me out big time. I also have some hair algae starting to grow on the leaves of some of my plants and on the lava rock. I think my bulb is def going. ive never had hair algae in my tanks before. I need to really sit down and test my water again and see why my shrimp are dying. Im not sure if its from food or what. My fish are totally fine. I think maybe too many fish. I am probably going to remove some fish. BUt I have to give some away, because the keep breeding like crazy in my ten gallon!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I really like your selection of plants here. That Ludwigia sp. 'red' in the back is really nice. I'm sorry to hear about your shrimp losses. Are you able to separate your male and female Endlers?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> I really like your selection of plants here. That Ludwigia sp. 'red' in the back is really nice. I'm sorry to hear about your shrimp losses. Are you able to separate your male and female Endlers?


Thank you. I really love that plant. It stays red even with no co2 and little ferts. I actually only have males in this tank. I'm planning on moving two of them out this week at some point. I am also adding more crypts tonight as well. I think I need some more plant mass.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

UPDATES! I have been doing so much research my head is going to explode. Thinking of going with TMC AqauRaymini 400 LED for this tank. Aquaray has the highest quality LED emitters and the right PUR. Lighting can be really complicated but ive learned so much about PUR and PAR. The only issue with getting this light is that the mounting system you have to buy separately at $40! and its UGLY! haha so I ma thinking of Suspending it with some wires. either DIY or I may buy the kit. but Im not sure what to get. Anyway, some more good GOOD NEWS! I just got my new filter an EHEIM 2211. ANd I got my crypts! crypt petchi and mi oya. thanks Gordon! The only thing is that the crypts were grown emersed and it will take some time for them to fully adjust in my tank and grow submerged leaves. So they dony look their best right now, hence no photo... As far as the filtration goes. The 2211 is bigger than I thought and Im not sure if I will have the room on my dresser drawer for it next to my mini-m. besides they suggest placing it below the tank. I may just use it on my 10 gallon for now and put the zoomed on the mini-m ...until I move and I buy a new stand. ALl I know is that the nano HOB i have on this right now...has got to go! stay with me folks... my plans are coming together... next order is LILY PIPES! :icon_smil:icon_smil

edit: also added one more otto(thats 2 now) and removed 2 endlers.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope you figure out the right LED for a Mini M before I buy any more.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> I hope you figure out the right LED for a Mini M before I buy any more.


Haha. Thanks. I'm happy to be the guinea pig. To be honest, it's not as expensive as I thought. A lot info out there also but it's unfortunate that most fixtures are geared toward marine stuff.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an aquaray grobeam 500 (18 inches) and have had for about a year and half now. I am very satisfied. I have had good results and they seem very quality built.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> I have an aquaray grobeam 500 (18 inches) and have had for about a year and half now. I am very satisfied. I have had good results and they seem very quality built.


Awesome!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> I have an aquaray grobeam 500 (18 inches) and have had for about a year and half now. I am very satisfied. I have had good results and they seem very quality built.


Are you growing plants? How is your growth.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, 
it was heavily planted, then I fell off on my co2 and ferts and things really thinned out but I have kicked things back in shape. Check out the link in my sig for a few pics. The gro beam is plenty bright, almost too bright in some cases. Its a great fixture I recommend to anyone, it was a little pricey at the time but they have come down some.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> yes,
> it was heavily planted, then I fell off on my co2 and ferts and things really thinned out but I have kicked things back in shape. Check out the link in my sig for a few pics. The gro beam is plenty bright, almost too bright in some cases. Its a great fixture I recommend to anyone, it was a little pricey at the time but they have come down some.


Awesome. This helps me out big time. The 500 has the blue lights. I may just try the 400 cuz its only white. I think it's the same emitters as the 500 except that they are 6500k.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Found a great thread about the mini led 400 on the ukaps forum. Lots of info and pics. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=17042

I'm def going with this light. I'll probably try and use some sort of suspension system to hang it over the tank.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

well I have this one 
http://greenleafaquariums.com/led-aquarium-lights/grobeam-500-single-led-strip.html

its all white lights.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

carpalstunna said:


> well I have this one
> 
> 
> its all white lights.


Oh! That's the strip! I'm getting the tile. 
Looks like this


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

right gotcha! Im sure its comparable although the square is more money, wonder why.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

iPhone photo update. Crypt petchii and mi oya added to the left and right sides of the tank. They were grown emersed so it's kind of hard to tell which is which. Looking forward to them growing out in a few weeks. Hopefully they don't melt too bad. Lol


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ughhhh.... 

I ordered some knock off lily pipes from asia...they look great but they already broke! I put the tubing on dry to see if it would fit and it wouldnt come off...as I was trying to pull it off the outflow snapped in half in my hand! I haven't even used them yet! thats what I get for to go cheap. I'm just having crappy luck with this tank...I tried to glue it with silicone. so hopefully it bonds well in the morning, but im not too optimistic. I am also battling some green hair/thread algae, so I had to order a new bulb for this fixture. I didn't want to cuz im upgrading my lighting anyway, but I dont have the money for that setup right now. the new bulb is a cfl and it was only 10 + shipping. havent had the chance to do any maintenence either with my work schedule... or set up my new filter...woe is me!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

You're definitely snakebit. I'm worried about what you're going to do with that LED tile (or what it's going to do to you). Make sure you're grounded when you plug that thing in for the first time.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> You're definitely snakebit. I'm worried about what you're going to do with that LED tile (or what it's going to do to you). Make sure you're grounded when you plug that thing in for the first time.


Hahaha. Oh man...I know, I'm a bit if a clutz but not too bad. So I got some Loctite. It's glass glue. So far it looks like it worked. But it says to not get it wet for a week!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

4/29 update. Moss is really growing great but I am battling some hair/thread algae. New bulb for this fixture should be here on monday. Haven't had much time to myself these days, so its tough to do maintenance. Need to do some tidying up in this tank.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ok so I put the zoomed 501 that was previously on my other tank, on to the mini-m. I have to say the flow is perfect for this tank. The only thing is I really don't have much room for it in the dresser so I had to put it behind the tank for now. I'm hoping my stem plants will fill in the background and hide it. Also, I have the stock eheim outflow on this for now as I'm waiting for the glass outflow that I got on eBay to dry. I think I was able to fix it but the directions say to wait a week before cleaning it or getting it wet. After I did the maintence and hooked everything up unrealized I forgot to clean my glass. Ughhh. Don't want to do another water change and shock my shrimp. So I have to wait until next weeks water change to clean the glass. Also, my new bulb came so hopefully the hair algae that developed will slowly start to fade. Might add another amano I have in my other tank to help with that. Anyway,,, let me know what you think.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

here are some better quality photos. What do you think? any critiques? the new crypts are still adapting to their submersed form. but my plan is to grow the stem plants up and use the ada trimming technique. hopefully, i will get my co2 system set up in time to complete the layout before the nano contest that aqua botanic is running ends.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Looking very good. Once the stems fill in more its going to look even better.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

aXio said:


> Looking very good. Once the stems fill in more its going to look even better.


Thank you! Thx for the encouragement. Growth is very slow. Also, my light is not centered over the tank so the stems grow on angle towards the light. I'm planning on upgrading my lighting soon as well.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

finally added my broken lily pipe, i realized that i could still use it and connect the tube. I used the clip from my eheim filter. it looks ok i guess. i will try and take a good shot with the g12 tonight. stems are starting to take off again. except the rotala. very slow growing. not really sure why. this plant should be growing like a weed. Also, as soon as I have the money I want to get the new Aquaray LED tile and suspend it over the tank so I have even spread. I don't like the way the stems grow slanted toward the light. i'd rather have them grow straight up. look better, imo.



















fts.not pretty but no more green outflow.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Sometimes, if it works, it works. 

I agree that once the stems fill in it'll look great. Have you thought about a foreground at all?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> Sometimes, if it works, it works.
> 
> I agree that once the stems fill in it'll look great. Have you thought about a foreground at all?


Yes! and I am currently growing it emersed. Lilaeopsis mauritiana "mini micro sword".(thx speedie) Only thing is, I don't have co2 and a new light set up yet.. and I am afraid it will die off without those two.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Your tank looks like it's doing really well even without CO2 and a more powerful light. How are you fertilizing?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok, I've got 2 of the 1000ND tiles and believe me, you're going to *love *yours, believe me! Very little to no heat, reduced power consumption and perfect Kelvin nanometer spread. Definitely worth the $$. However, I think that once you get the CO2, things will really begin to *take off *and you'll see much more vigorous growth. I do have to say that I'm impressed with your ingenuity with the Eheim clip and the broken lily pipe...nice way to make the best out of a bad situation!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Your tank looks like it's doing really well even without CO2 and a more powerful light. How are you fertilizing?


thanks, mcqueenesq. right now i dose trace and some potassium once a week and sometimes once every two weeks.



styxx said:


> frrok, I've got 2 of the 1000ND tiles and believe me, you're going to *love *yours, believe me! Very little to no heat, reduced power consumption and perfect Kelvin nanometer spread. Definitely worth the $$. However, I think that once you get the CO2, things will really begin to *take off *and you'll see much more vigorous growth. I do have to say that I'm impressed with your ingenuity with the Eheim clip and the broken lily pipe...nice way to make the best out of a bad situation!


thanks styxx! i was racking my brains about that pipe...and the solution was right under my nose and I didnt notice. 

I won't add the light without co2. Since according this site the mini 400 would be considered high light for a nano tank. what size tank are you using the 1000nd's on? I'm considering those for a larger tank in the future.


> _For Nano Aquariums (under 15 gallons) one Mini 500 for all but the most delicate reef inhabitants or one Mini 400 for ANY high light planted aquarium._


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*stems are creepin'*

Friday FTS: stems are creeping up. I am waiting for the rotala to grow more before I trim again. Also, I am not sure about the red crypt in the focal point. It seems out of place right now but once the stems grow more bushy I believe it will work(crossing fingers). I have a vision in my mind of what I want it to look like. I also thinned out the old leaves on the new crypts and trimmed the moss as best as I could. I am also thinning out the duckweed considerably as well. I am still dealing with tinted water but now that I have the canister filter with new media in it, I am using seachem matrix, i am hoping that will help clear up the water without having to do alot of water changes. I am keeping water changes to a minimum. topping off wekly and doing a 25% or so every 2 weeks. I have shrimp and I don't want to mess up parameters too much. check it>>


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The crypt is already an excellent focal point, and I agree, it's going to work even better once the stems grow in.

I mentioned it before but I've had a lot of success with purigen for water polishing/tannin removal.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> The crypt is already an excellent focal point, and I agree, it's going to work even better once the stems grow in.
> 
> I mentioned it before but I've had a lot of success with purigen for water polishing/tannin removal.


I know you mentioned it. I considered it but I am currently low on funds at the moment. Tough times, looking for work. 
I am trying to save for stuff that I'm going to need for my co2 setup.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, I know how that is.  
Co2 is definitely a fund sucker but it's worth every penny. I've been considering picking up a full system as well but it's gonna take me a while to save up, since my work has dropped off.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> Man, I know how that is.
> Co2 is definitely a fund sucker but it's worth every penny. I've been considering picking up a full system as well but it's gonna take me a while to save up, since my work has dropped off.


Thinking of doing a paintball setup with the GLA paintball regulator and solenoid. It's pretty nice but pricey.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are the cutest lily pipes ever, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Those are the cutest lily pipes ever, lol.


Lol! They are. Too bad they broke so quickly. But probably my own fault for not being too careful. They are the aquatic magic pipes. I like them


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's funny, usually it's the intake that breaks for me. I went through three sets of powermann pipes, and I still have like two outflows laying around something. I may actually be able to send you a replacement if you don't mind the mismatch.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> It's funny, usually it's the intake that breaks for me. I went through three sets of powermann pipes, and I still have like two outflows laying around something. I may actually be able to send you a replacement if you don't mind the mismatch.


Pm...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Thinking of doing a paintball setup with the GLA paintball regulator and solenoid. It's pretty nice but pricey.


frrok, that is DEFINITELY the way to go. Their whole CO2 paintball setup is exactly what you need. And I'll be happy to send you some Purigen if you need it, just PM me. It will clear your water up in no time; just add to the filter and BAM! sparkling clear water! :biggrin: As for the 1000ND fixtures, I'm using it on a 50 Gallon tank, and I have to say, they are worth their price! OMG, I'm so never going to go back to any other type of lighting solution. It's LEDs for me or nothing from now on...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> frrok, that is DEFINITELY the way to go. Their whole CO2 paintball setup is exactly what you need. And I'll be happy to send you some Purigen if you need it, just PM me. It will clear your water up in no time; just add to the filter and BAM! sparkling clear water! :biggrin: As for the 1000ND fixtures, I'm using it on a 50 Gallon tank, and I have to say, they are worth their price! OMG, I'm so never going to go back to any other type of lighting solution. It's LEDs for me or nothing from now on...


Cool! Thanks for the excitement! I'm pretty stoked on trying Co2. Just need to get some money together for my light and set up. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Man, your plants are so lush and healthy. Fantastic job, frrok. Your scape is beautiful.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Man, your plants are so lush and healthy. Fantastic job, frrok. Your scape is beautiful.


Thanks! Wait until I come back from this trip. It will probably be overgrown! In slc for a week. Working.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Ha, my tank always tends to look better when I don't look at it for a few days ;-). What do you do for a living, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Ha, my tank always tends to look better when I don't look at it for a few days ;-). What do you do for a living, if you don't mind my asking?


I'm in tech. I worked at a company for 12 yrs then got laid off in October. Every since then I've been working temp jobs and a weekend gig to make money. It's tough out there.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Thanks! Wait until I come back from this trip. It will probably be overgrown! In slc for a week. Working.


Now shouldn't you be back from this trip by now? I want to see some action, lol!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Now shouldn't you be back from this trip by now? I want to see some action, lol!!


I leave today! Haha. Updates coming tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just got back from my trip on Monday and I was finally able to take a shot today. The tank is in desperate need of maintenance. I've been so busy ever since I got back. I'm hoping to get a chance to do it Friday. It's finally time for another trim on my stem plants as well. Got my Purigen also. Thx Styxx! 
Stay Tuned.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The purigen should fix the water right up. lmk when you get the pipes as well.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dollface said:


> The purigen should fix the water right up. lmk when you get the pipes as well.


thanks! tracking it as we speak. :icon_smil


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Dollface said:


> The purigen should fix the water right up. lmk when you get the pipes as well.


Oh yes it will! Now all we need is a little CO2 and you'll be off to the races...so to speak. :hihi:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ok, trimming is complete.I also trimmed some of the emersed leaves of the new crypts I planted. They are quite established now. And you guys were right! Purigen is the bomb! in a few hours cleared my water right up! i also did a 25% water change. but it was yellow even after the water change. 

by the way, Thank you Dollface for the new pipes!  

I have to think of a nice way to repay you guys...









male bb endlers - suckers move so fast. hard to get a good macro of them. oh well best i could do.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You're so welcome. I told you Purigen is worth its weight in gold, lol. It's amazing at removing not only tannins but protein and other nitrogenous organic wastes. Just leave it in the filter until it turns dark brown to black, and this may take a while so be patient. Remember it does its job better _over time_. You're going to love it, since it's also great for stabilizing the bacterial colony.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

It's looking great and very green, but where's the Ludwigia sp. 'red'?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> It's looking great and very green, but where's the Ludwigia sp. 'red'?


It's there. Just a lot shorter. Lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Tank looks great


Thank you!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

5/30 update. My water is the clearest it's ever been. Purigen is amazing! I think my shrimp love it as well. They are always out now. Sorry about the fan. Temps are climbing up here, so I need to cool things down. I also have a berried Amano. Too bad the babies won't survive. Oh well, treat for the fish I guess.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking great. You're on cruise control now. Are you still planning to add a foreground plant?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Looking great. You're on cruise control now. Are you still planning to add a foreground plant?


Yep. But not until I set up a paintball co2 system. Which will not be until I move. Which is now looking like next week....


----------



## Justin><(((> (Jul 23, 2011)

hi, 
I noticed you started out using the Red Sea nano filter, did you find this to be a good filter ?

lovely tank btw roud:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Yep. But not until I set up a paintball co2 system. Which will not be until I move. Which is now looking like next week....


Well I know that we're all looking forward to it. Didn't I tell you Purigen is the s*it!? I* wasn't joking*! LOL.:tongue:


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

frrok said:


> Yep. But not until I set up a paintball co2 system. Which will not be until I move. Which is now looking like next week....


Please document. I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Justin> said:


> hi,
> I noticed you started out using the Red Sea nano filter, did you find this to be a good filter ?
> 
> lovely tank btw roud:


Yes it's a great little filter. You can control the flow which I found useful. But you had to fill the water up to the outflow in order to get the flow to point outward a instead of down. Also if you put a sponge pre-filter it clogs easily. But it was fine for a cheap little filter for shrimp.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Well I know that we're all looking forward to it. Didn't I tell you Purigen is the s*it!? I* wasn't joking*! LOL.:tongue:


You did! And thank you again!!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Please document. I couldn't figure it out.


I'm hoping to save enough money for the new GLA paintball reg. looks pretty easy to hook up. If not, I may just try the the Asa valve and go the cheap route but I'd rather have a solenoid so I can put the co2 on a timer. I will for sure document.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> I'm hoping to save enough money for the new GLA paintball reg. looks pretty easy to hook up. If not, I may just try the the Asa valve and go the cheap route but I'd rather have a solenoid so I can put the co2 on a timer. I will for sure document.


I think that the GLA Atomic Nano CO2 Kit V2 is definitely the way to go. You just screw the regulator assembly onto the appropriate disposable 95 gram CO2 cartridges and then you're ready to go. There is a simple knob that one turns to dial up/down the pressure for the output and a nipple is next to it to which you attach the CO2 tubing. Presto! All you need is a diffusor of some kind and you're set. Having the solenoid is absolutely critical to timing the CO2 flow with the light cycle. Otherwise you could very possibly suffocate any creatures you have in the tank, and waste CO2 since plants don't photosynthesize absent light.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, this tank is really coming along beautifully! Did you ever figure out why your shrimp were dying?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Wow, this tank is really coming along beautifully! Did you ever figure out why your shrimp were dying?


thank you!!
I honestly think it was old age. The only ones that were dying were adults. Some them I had for about a year. The population is pretty steady now. I haven't had any new babies in a couple of months tho. A lot of my shrimp are Juvie's. Only have a few adult females. I think if I didn't have fish it would probably explode. Lol


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! One more question, how long did you have the mesh in there for the mini-pellia? It is hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like about three months. I just got some, and am looking for advice on affixing it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Thanks! One more question, how long did you have the mesh in there for the mini-pellia? It is hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like about three months. I just got some, and am looking for advice on affixing it.


Yep. It grows really slow so be patient. But once it gets established it really fills in nice. Make sure it had plenty of light. I did notice that once my moss and crypts grew over it, it started to brown a bit. So make sure it has light.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

styxx said:


> I think that the GLA Atomic Nano CO2 Kit V2 is definitely the way to go. You just screw the regulator assembly onto the appropriate disposable 95 gram CO2 cartridges and then you're ready to go. There is a simple knob that one turns to dial up/down the pressure for the output and a nipple is next to it to which you attach the CO2 tubing. Presto! All you need is a diffusor of some kind and you're set. Having the solenoid is absolutely critical to timing the CO2 flow with the light cycle. Otherwise you could very possibly suffocate any creatures you have in the tank, and waste CO2 since plants don't photosynthesize absent light.


Any idea how long the disposable cartridges last?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I think that the GLA Atomic Nano CO2 Kit V2 is definitely the way to go. You just screw the regulator assembly onto the appropriate disposable 95 gram CO2 cartridges and then you're ready to go. There is a simple knob that one turns to dial up/down the pressure for the output and a nipple is next to it to which you attach the CO2 tubing. Presto! All you need is a diffusor of some kind and you're set. Having the solenoid is absolutely critical to timing the CO2 flow with the light cycle. Otherwise you could very possibly suffocate any creatures you have in the tank, and waste CO2 since plants don't photosynthesize absent light.


I'm not doing the disposable cartridges. It's a waste of money. Probably just getting a 24oz paintball tank and using this regulator. http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html 

I know it's a lot but it's only a one time deal. With the disposable your have to buy a new one every time they run out. Which some can only last a month depending how much co2 your putting out. Those paintball tanks only cost like $4 I think to refill.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 . Why do disposable when you can get this with a 5, 10 or 15 pounder? Can you imagine having a 10 pound tank on a mini m? You could run that baby for years.:

http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-co2-regulator-v3.html


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> +1 . Why do disposable when you can get this with a 5, 10 or 15 pounder? Can you imagine having a 10 pound tank on a mini m? You could run that baby for years.:
> 
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-co2-regulator-v3.html


hahaha... thats true. but I'm going to save that setup for a bigger tank I think.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> I'm not doing the disposable cartridges. It's a waste of money. Probably just getting a 24oz paintball tank and using this regulator. http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-paintball-co2-regulator-v2.html
> 
> I know it's a lot but it's only a one time deal. With the disposable your have to buy a new one every time they run out. Which some can only last a month depending how much co2 your putting out. Those paintball tanks only cost like $4 I think to refill.


If that's all it costs to refill, then it's worth it. But the regulator assembly that frrok is interested in wouldn't fit on a 5lb CO2 tank, because they use the CGA-320 valve, which is different from the 24oz paintball tanks which uses pin valves.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> If that's all it costs to refill, then it's worth it. But the regulator assembly that frrok is interested in wouldn't fit on a 5lb CO2 tank, because they use the CGA-320 valve, which is different from the 24oz paintball tanks which uses pin valves.


your correct. I'm probably getting one of these.

tbh, I'm not 100% on the refill cost... I thought I saw that somewhere, I think there is a local paintball place in nyc somewhere that does inexpensive refills. Even if its $10 to refill, I still think its worth it.

maintenance time tomorrow...then I go away for work for the weekend. hurrah.$$$


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

btw, my shrimps have been so awesomely active and out and about in this tank after i put the purigen in my filter. They really love the clean water. I counted 13 sakura reds, and a few young females are finally saddled.

Question: currently this is low tech and I don't dose all that regularly. K and trace once a week or two and now I started dosing No3, because purigen does remove nitrates. Is this advisable or does it not matter?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> btw, my shrimps have been so awesomely active and out and about in this tank after i put the purigen in my filter. They really love the clean water. I counted 13 sakura reds, and a few young females are finally saddled.
> 
> Question: currently this is low tech and I don't dose all that regularly. K and trace once a week or two and now I started dosing No3, because purigen does remove nitrates. Is this advisable or does it not matter?


I would dose as appropriate for the biomass volume that you have (which is low atm). You can certainly add No3 but if it isn't broke don't fix it - i.e. if you're not having algae issues now you don't want algae issues in the future (*especially* when you're going to be out of town). This is one reason why having CO2 is great because its great for encouraging plant growth to outcompete algae despite an occasional dosing error. Hope that helps? And we really deserve a photo update ffrok! Come on, I'm dying out here! LOL


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is a quick iPhone shot. I wasn't able to do my maintenance today. Thats why the water level is low Planning on getting it done first thing in the morning, before I go out of town for the weekend. My stems are growing back nicely(hard to tell in the pic). Faster than the last time I trimmed for sure. I will get an overhead shot tomorrow. I noticed I have some bba growing on the lava rock. It's not that bad , but I don't want it to spread. What's the best way to get rid of it? Some rocks I may be able to take out and clean. But not the top one... Trimmed some more of the emersed leaves of the crypts. They adapted well. New growth coming in nice. Anyway, that's it for now
thx for looking.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Another quick iPhone shot of the cleanup. Sorry for the poor quality. I didn't have my good camera and I was in a rush. Stems are growing in nice. There is an overhead shot also. Next week I will be moving so I probably won't have too many updates until everything is set back up. Thanks for looking!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

finally a proper udpate!! my stems are creeeeepin' ever so slowly! but they are there, and they are looking nice. Question is on my next trim(third) should I trim higher up on the stem? crypts are settling and almost to where I would like them to look. kind of a transition plant on the left side and more of a field type look on the right. what are your thoughts on that? I am including a phot of the left side which is my favorite. with the mix of moss, sag and stems. I really like how it looks right now. Oh and I used the good camera this time... cheers! 

PS> apologies, I know I need to top off and trim the moss. anyone have any good tips on trimming moss? I really hate that it doesnt float! I tried using airline tubing to suck it up while I trim but it doesn't really work that well. and that white stuff on the sub is just food. :red_mouth


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

crickets! hahaha

Need to Rant a little bit.. Im really getting fustrated with the slow growth on this tank. I cant wait to get this Co2 started. but I need to get the solenoid in order to run it. I am not home enough to dial it on and off everyday.its too much for me to handle right now. anyway, as soon as im settled i will be getting what I need. i have a diffuser and drop checker...just need a pb tank, regulator, tubing and a bubble counter.... oh and a new LIGHT!!! ughhhhh it will never happen :icon_frow


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Does it hurt to just leave it running? My is operational now, but I don't have the time to worry about turning it off and on every day either.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> crickets! hahaha
> 
> Need to Rant a little bit.. Im really getting fustrated with the slow growth on this tank. I cant wait to get this Co2 started. but I need to get the solenoid in order to run it. I am not home enough to dial it on and off everyday.its too much for me to handle right now. anyway, as soon as im settled i will be getting what I need. i have a diffuser and drop checker...just need a pb tank, regulator, tubing and a bubble counter.... oh and a new LIGHT!!! ughhhhh it will never happen :icon_frow


Ok, here's the deal. You need to get that CO2 started but all you need is a plug in timer for the wall. Set it and forget it. The solenoid will "click" on and start the CO2 running at the time you set on the timer and it will "click" off when the timer reaches the time you set. Usually you're supposed to plug the aquarium light into the same timer since CO2 is only used by actively photosynthesizing plants, e.g. when the light is shining. Otherwise you'll build up CO2 to toxic levels (because CO2 decreases pH when as it gets higher in concentration - generally not a problem with plants because they absorb it when light is shinning but at night it can kill fish, shrimp, etc. for obvious reasons). A bubble counter isn't necessary, just tune to where the diffuser is reaching the correct color in the drop checker; I'll send you some tubing just get that damn pb tank and regulator damn you to Hell!!! :flick:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Ok, here's the deal. You need to get that CO2 started but all you need is a plug in timer for the wall. Set it and forget it. The solenoid will "click" on and start the CO2 running at the time you set on the timer and it will "click" off when the timer reaches the time you set. Usually you're supposed to plug the aquarium light into the same timer since CO2 is only used by actively photosynthesizing plants, e.g. when the light is shining. Otherwise you'll build up CO2 to toxic levels (because CO2 decreases pH when as it gets higher in concentration - generally not a problem with plants because they absorb it when light is shinning but at night it can kill fish, shrimp, etc. for obvious reasons). A bubble counter isn't necessary, just tune to where the diffuser is reaching the correct color in the drop checker; I'll send you some tubing just get that damn pb tank and regulator damn you to Hell!!! :flick:


hahaha! I can't really do anything right now. I don't want to set anything up because I'm moving next week. I think the gla reg comes with tubing so no worries. thanks though.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

quick early morning iPhone overhead shot. Please exuse the out of focus exposure. My stems are looking niceI just got a whole bunch of needle leaf java fern that is just floating in the tank right now. I've been working my butt off and have no time to plant it. Alot of the leaves are old so I am going to have to clean it up and trim it big time.it's also extremely long. The little java fern I have in there right now is suffering from some kind of weird algae that it came with. I have no idea what it is. It's hard green clumps. I put some in my ten gallon half moon an it spread to my phillipine java fern. I have a thread about it in the algae room. So far I've had no luck iding it. 

In other news I'm officially
moving next Wednesday so I can hopefully set up this tank with co2. I'm half way there. I may just have to take my contest shot for the nano contest before I get the co2 up and running.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

So how did the move go? What's going on with your tank!?!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> So how did the move go? What's going on with your tank!?!


Move went well! Still have tons of stuff to do. It's been a hectic week. No time for anything let alone fish tanks. The tank is due for a major cleaning. I will try to get a shot tonight. In other news.... Just won an eBay auction for a 24oz Paintball Co2 tank! Stoked!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Move went well! Still have tons of stuff to do. It's been a hectic week. No time for anything let alone fish tanks. The tank is due for a major cleaning. I will try to get a shot tonight. In other news.... Just won an eBay auction for a 24oz Paintball Co2 tank! Stoked!!!


Nice! Looking forward to it!


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

great looking tank,


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

catfishbi said:


> great looking tank,


Thanks!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*The Angry Mob!! lol*



frrok said:


> Thanks!!


I want some pics. You don't think you can keep us waiting around to see the drama unfold after the move do you? This crowd is getting restless and I think we just might have to make a trip to see this in person if we don't get some pics soon! hahahaha


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I want some pics. You don't think you can keep us waiting around to see the drama unfold after the move do you? This crowd is getting restless and I think we just might have to make a trip to see this in person if we don't get some pics soon! hahahaha


LMFAO. I'm kind of embarrassed on the state of the tank at the moment. So, you just going to have to wait until I have some time to do some maintenance.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> LMFAO. I'm kind of embarrassed on the state of the tank at the moment. So, you just going to have to wait until I have some time to do some maintenance.


Oh no wonder. Well in that case I guess I can wait, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Quick text update. I set up the new stand for this in my new place. I like it, it's similar to dollface's stand on her mini -s. it's one of those industrial home depot/lowes storage rack thingies. I still
Haven't had enough time to clean up the tank though. I have a huge piece of java fern still floating in the tank. I'm hoping to get to it this weekend. So much to do, move wise. Bummer!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Oh and my pb tank was delivered but we weren't home. So gotta go pick it up at the post office on Saturday. Just need a regulator and an Led tile and I'm almost done!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Oh and my pb tank was delivered but we weren't home. So gotta go pick it up at the post office on Saturday. Just need a regulator and an Led tile and I'm almost done!


Awesome! So close! I can't wait, you know after your thread I was actually thinking about doing a nano myself now! LMFAO! Seriously, I think I'm going to get an ADA Mini-L for a shrimp only tank to put on my desk. Of course I'll probably never get any damn work done then. hahahah. Now look what you've done! I just can't seem to find a decent filter now. It has to be shrimp friendly too. Well just an idea while I wait for my tank to arrive (It should be here Wed. *finally*!!! *Wooo Hooo*!!). Pics to come!!


----------



## cecile1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just read your thread and love how the tank has progressed!

Your tank is what I hope to have going at some point when I can devote the cash to the hobby in a serious way! 

Where did you get your driftwood? Did you get it here on the East Coast?

Hope your move went well!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Awesome! So close! I can't wait, you know after your thread I was actually thinking about doing a nano myself now! LMFAO! Seriously, I think I'm going to get an ADA Mini-L for a shrimp only tank to put on my desk. Of course I'll probably never get any damn work done then. hahahah. Now look what you've done! I just can't seem to find a decent filter now. It has to be shrimp friendly too. Well just an idea while I wait for my tank to arrive (It should be here Wed. *finally*!!! *Wooo Hooo*!!). Pics to come!!


Dude a Mini-L sounds SWEET! I'm glad I'm able to spur your creativity and obsession. Lol well I use the zoomed 501 canister or this tank. I like it so far. I could probably use a bit more flow tho. Maybe go with the eheim 2211. It's pretty much perfect flow for this tank. I have one but it's on my half moon tank for now. Can't wait for your setup! That should be fun to follow!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

cecile1 said:


> I just read your thread and love how the tank has progressed!
> 
> Your tank is what I hope to have going at some point when I can devote the cash to the hobby in a serious way!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the nice comments. It's really come along way. Although slowly. Haha. It def takes cash to get things going but you can def make it economical. And not break the bank. I actually got my piece from a person on here. He doesn't post much anymore.Badcopfishtank. Hes from the west coast I believe. If I were you , I would check out plantbrains manzy wood. He always has awesome pieces. 

And thank you. Our move went well. I probably lost a few shrimp but they'll bounce back.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Today. I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice! That should last you months, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Months! That's cool. This is a whole
New world for me. Lots to learn but I've done a lot of research. The GLA pb reg is out of stock right now but should be available next week or so as per GLA. That's my next purchase! $$ thankfully I'm working again so slowly but surely I can get the things I need.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hallelujah! Hahaha*



frrok said:


> Months! That's cool. This is a whole
> New world for me. Lots to learn but I've done a lot of research. The GLA pb reg is out of stock right now but should be available next week or so as per GLA. That's my next purchase! $$ thankfully I'm working again so slowly but surely I can get the things I need.


Oh yes, for a tank your size and even at a high rate (say 3-4 bps bubbles per second) that size canister should last at least 2 months probably 3. OMG they're out of stock! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Well I'm so glad that you're finally going to get that started. You are seriously going to S**t yourself once you have the CO2 going. In two weeks, you'll be like "what happened?!" because plants will be growing so fast, lol. I'm glad that you're back to work and can really kick things up a notch in the hobby. Believe me once you go high tech, you've mastered the hobby and with that knowledge can do quite well. Just remember to start out slow with the CO2 introduction, particularly since you have shrimp. CO2 reduces water Ph, so start out with 1BPS and slowly increase while keeping track of your water Ph. And just remember you'll have to set your outlet pressure at around 30 PSI for any diffuser to work properly. As long as you have good water flow on the surface then you won't have any problems. CO2 gasses off with surface turbulence. Can't wait to see things once you've got them set up and running - great news!! :flick:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh yes, for a tank your size and even at a high rate (say 3-4 bps bubbles per second) that size canister should last at least 2 months probably 3. OMG they're out of stock! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Well I'm so glad that you're finally going to get that started. You are seriously going to S**t yourself once you have the CO2 going. In two weeks, you'll be like "what happened?!" because plants will be growing so fast, lol. I'm glad that you're back to work and can really kick things up a notch in the hobby. Believe me once you go high tech, you've mastered the hobby and with that knowledge can do quite well. Just remember to start out slow with the CO2 introduction, particularly since you have shrimp. CO2 reduces water Ph, so start out with 1BPS and slowly increase while keeping track of your water Ph. And just remember you'll have to set your outlet pressure at around 30 PSI for any diffuser to work properly. As long as you have good water flow on the surface then you won't have any problems. CO2 gasses off with surface turbulence. Can't wait to see things once you've got them set up and running - great news!! :flick:


Thanks for the advice dude. You've been so helpful. And sending me that purigen. So thankful. If you ever want to trade plants I would be down for that. Hell I can send you trimmings! 
Speaking of bubbles. I need to get a bubble counter. Maybe I'll treat myself to a nice one with my GLA order.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ughh really having a tough time finding the time to work on my
Tank!! Too much house stuff to do. Too much work, (now I'm complaining about too much!) ha! I'm going to make it a goal to get to it this week, once we finish the rest of our organizing. Moving sucks!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Ughh really having a tough time finding the time to work on my
> Tank!! Too much house stuff to do. Too much work, (now I'm complaining about too much!) ha! I'm going to make it a goal to get to it this week, once we finish the rest of our organizing. Moving sucks!!


 If you don't get your a** in gear and start working on that tank I'm going to lose my mind! When is the GLA regulator supposed to arrive, that's the real question! Until then I don't want to see a pic until everything is installed, lol! BTW, what temp do you keep your tank at? I read that moss do well with cooler water and that red cherry shrimp can do just fine at 60F. If that's true, then I might not even bother hooking up my inline heater...


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

frrok said:


> The GLA pb reg is out of stock right now but should be available next week or so as per GLA. That's my next purchase!



Aren't we all waiting? :redface:
I got one on my 11.4 gallon, best looking CO2 set on the market.
Will surely be getting another, you'll love it.

EDIT: Also, I would highly recommend GLA's Atomic diffuser and bubble counters.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> If you don't get your a** in gear and start working on that tank I'm going to lose my mind! When is the GLA regulator supposed to arrive, that's the real question! Until then I don't want to see a pic until everything is installed, lol! BTW, what temp do you keep your tank at? I read that moss do well with cooler water and that red cherry shrimp can do just fine at 60F. If that's true, then I might not even bother hooking up my inline heater...


It's summer and my tanks are running a bit hotter than usual. I have to keep a fan running and that usually keeps the mini-m at about 78-80. I much prefer 76 but it's really tough to do that when it gets hot. I pulled my heater out for now. My neos are doing fine and surprisingly the moss is doing extremely well. Surprising.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Aren't we all waiting? :redface:
> I got one on my 11.4 gallon, best looking CO2 set on the market.
> Will surely be getting another, you'll love it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I would highly recommend GLA's Atomic diffuser and bubble counters.


Oh that's great to here! I actually made my decision after doing research on other methods for pb and reading a few really good reviews from other forum members and the consensus is that it's a well made piece of equipment that looks sleek as well. I'm big on style + functionality. I already baught a diffuser but if it doesn't work out I'll probably swap it out with the atomic nano diffuser. I really like CALAQUA's new diffuser and lily output combo.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Oh that's great to here! I actually made my decision after doing research on other methods for pb and reading a few really good reviews from other forum members and the consensus is that it's a well made piece of equipment that looks sleek as well. I'm big on style + functionality. I already baught a diffuser but if it doesn't work out I'll probably swap it out with the atomic nano diffuser. I really like CALAQUA's new diffuser and lily output combo.


GLA also has an inline solution as well. FYI. :icon_eek:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> GLA also has an inline solution as well. FYI. :icon_eek:


Saw that too. But I don't mind having the diffuser in the tank as long as it looks nice. But it's always nice to have that option.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

So yesterday I had the day off for a Doc's appointment... I'm thinking great! I'll have time to do some tank work. WRONG! New house means , work must get done first or else significant others are not happy. And we must keep them happy or forget about your hobbies. After spending half the morning on the phone with cable /Internet company. I could of had time then. Nope! Before I knew it it was time for the appointment. Afterwards? NOPE. The rest of the day was spent putting up shelving. Then I had quite a scare when I thought I lost my $1000 Siberian kitty. Found her, she likes to hide really really well in our new place. That wasn't fun. By the end of the day I was pooped. We are pretty much settled in and I'm looking forward to going back to a routine. I'm ordering my light probably next week after I get paid this week. That will make me happy. LOL.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like you've had quite the day chief. :icon_sad: Good thing new aquarium equipment is directly related to happiness!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Never Enough TIME!!! rrrggghh*



freph said:


> Sounds like you've had quite the day chief. :icon_sad: Good thing new aquarium equipment is directly related to happiness!


Tell me about it. Today's my birthday and I got my 90P in yesterday. What great timing! I'm glad that you're finally all moved in frrok! Hopefully next week we'll get some pics to see the sweet new set up! hint. hint. lol


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Tell me about it. Today's my birthday and I got my 90P in yesterday. What great timing! I'm glad that you're finally all moved in frrok! Hopefully next week we'll get some pics to see the sweet new set up! hint. hint. lol


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thanks! hahaha! :flick:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Thanks! hahaha! :flick:


looks like we're both cancer babies maybe thats why we get along so well! ... my bday is tomrow.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*photo!*

ok ok ... so I have to post a pic because its been wayyyyy to long and tomorrow is my birthday. the tank looks like crap. Plants are growing and to be honest look pretty good. Please excuse the nl java fern that I have floating in the right side of the tank. I got that whole bunch for about $5. It was grown in low light and has some old really long leaves. I am thinking of just pulling the java fern i have in my ten gallon and adding this and grow it out for a future project. I am not 100% sure that I am going to be adding any of it to this tank. I kind of like the way the moss looks covering the lava rocks at about 2/3 to the left. Besides the Philippine java fern I have in my half moon tank succombed to some sort of disease. Kind of sad because it was llooking really nice. I may just pull all of it. :-( anyway, here is the mini-m. I know I said this before but this week I am going to try and find some time to do some work on it. And still have a few things left to buy for our home so the new light may have to wait a bit longer.... in other news..... I am probably going to be setting up a 20L emersed set up in my basement that I am pretty stoked about. I got a really good deal on a t5no light. and the tank was free. al i need now is dirt and some plastic tubs! Tomorrow is my bday so I'm in good spirits!! CHEERRS!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Crabs ForEVER!!! hahaha*



frrok said:


> looks like we're both cancer babies maybe thats why we get along so well! ... my bday is tomrow.


Happy Birthday!!! And I must say that the tank looks just fine considering the move and all. Any ETA on the arrival of the CO2 equipment? I see that you're starting to get the tank collectoritis disease, lol!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Happy Birthday!!! And I must say that the tank looks just fine considering the move and all. Any ETA on the arrival of the CO2 equipment? I see that you're starting to get the tank collectoritis disease, lol!


I have to check up in the GLA site. Anyways, if you lok closely you'll see debris. Lol. Actually, I'm really hoping that the emersed setup doesn't require a lot of maintence. I don't think it does. When I set up my big tank I will probably break down the 10 gallon half moon. I'd rather focus on two tanks only. Besides, they will both be high tech. And it's better to be focused and make them look really good them to have no time and every tank go to sh!t. It's all about quality and not quantity. I see a lot of people get the "disease" and frankly if you don't have the time the tanks will be difficult to maintain.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

finally had some time to do a little clean up in this tank! removed all that floating java fern, cut a little piece and added it to the middle next to that big crypt. Ill see how it does. I removed all the old leaves of the previous fern I had in there. I trimmed alot of that java moss(PITA) and cleaned up alot of debris, cleaned the glass, the pipes and added a fresh batch of Purigen. Now I have to re-charge the old stuff. anyways, I am not loving the look of this tank right now. THe crypts are completely dominating the impression. the stems are pretty lackluster. i do like the left portion of the tank rather than the right. when i add co2 I may re-scape a bit with a forground plant...we'll see. I almost pulled the trigger and ordered my new light but remembered we have a huge cc bill to pay off. haha. I may do it anyway...we'll see where I'm at after that. I also started to treat the ugly bba thats been growing. day 1 spot treated with 5mls of H2O2 and a water change. Going to do the same tomorrow. until its gone!! here are some really bad pics... enjoy!

fts








bba war!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Attack!!! hahaha...well I think that should clear things up quite nicely. I would wait for the CO2 before you get a new light. It definitely will be the most important thing to have when having high light, or else you will have an algae *explosion*. Believe me; right now your tank is effectively balanced, despite the presence of BBA so increasing what you already have in terms of light would turn that tank into a cloudy mess! I think a foreground would be awesome, especially on a small dimension tank like yours. Much easier to grow because of the lowered PAR threshold. I've never bothered with crypts b/c they're too much of a PITA for me. BTW, have I ever mentioned how min love I am with those RCS that you have in there? They're gorgeous, gives us a close up of those beauties!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Attack!!! hahaha...well I think that should clear things up quite nicely. I would wait for the CO2 before you get a new light. It definitely will be the most important thing to have when having high light, or else you will have an algae *explosion*. Believe me; right now your tank is effectively balanced, despite the presence of BBA so increasing what you already have in terms of light would turn that tank into a cloudy mess! I think a foreground would be awesome, especially on a small dimension tank like yours. Much easier to grow because of the lowered PAR threshold. I've never bothered with crypts b/c they're too much of a PITA for me. BTW, have I ever mentioned how min love I am with those RCS that you have in there? They're gorgeous, gives us a close up of those beauties!!


100% agree. I wouldnt hook up the light until I have the co2 ready. Which it looks like the pb reg that I want is still not in stock. I actually really love crypts but the leaf structure is totally different under high light and co2. I have that look in my mind for this layout. Unfortunately I'm
Not sure how long it will take for the new more compact growth to take, once I have everything set up. Well see. I'll Try to get a pic of some of the redder mammas tonight after work. I have some older pics but I could do better. Really need to start using the better camera and not my iPhone 4! Lol


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

So here is a better pic. I realized that I had the ceiling light on when I took the last photo. This is much better. Also the new batch of purigen cleared up my water. Awesome. Forgot to mention that I attached a small piece of stainless steel mesh to the intake of my filter. After the move, I found a shrimp stuck in the inflow. So I ordered this 3 x 3 patch of stainless steep mesh from eBay. It's working perfectly. I just had to shape it to fit the 9mm size of the pipe.[censored]
Some thoughts I have on this layout. I'm not too happy with the elongated growth I have going on right now. It's due mainly in part by not having co2 and relatively medium light from the compact fluorescent fixture. It's only 13w. I mean I like it but I have a different vision with more compact growth. I'm over the low tech approach for now. I really want to upgrade things a bit. . Foreground plant for the right side of the tank will be Liliaopsis Mauritania. Im currently frowing it emersed and will add it once i have co2 and new light. I think it will work well with "jungle" feel.[censored]Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the overgrown jungle look. The tank is looking good. The only thing I would do is pull out the brown Crypts. They are a little big for a small tank imo.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> I like the overgrown jungle look. The tank is looking good. The only thing I would do is pull out the brown Crypts. They are a little big for a small tank imo.


Yea man. I know. Your talking about the middle one right? I'm afraid to pull it out dude. The roots are probably huge. I have dirt underneath the black beauty. I'm going to to leave it and just let it ride until I rescape.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

ha ha, ya that would be a problem. I'd pull them all when you rescape. Just my preference though.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> ha ha, ya that would be a problem. I'd pull them all when you rescape. Just my preference though.


Thank you. It's def noted.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with your plan. However if you want to avoid pulling the plant you can simply cut it off at the base just under the substrate. That way you'll keep the water clean, of course it may grow back but not for quite some time. It's a risk but what would you rather have, completely cloudy water and pissed shrimp or the alternative? Just my $0.02 worth...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Thought of that too! Haha. Well see. GOOD NEWS. 
Aquaray Mini 400 LED tile has been ordered. Effing Stoked! I want to plan my mounting system so I wanted to order it to see what I'm dealing with. And btw. I was on APE , and found some PAR readings that Orlando from GLA took with this light. PAR was 55umols @14 inches!! At substrate!! That's at minimum medium light.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Thought of that too! Haha. Well see. GOOD NEWS.
> Aquaray Mini 400 LED tile has been ordered. Effing Stoked! I want to plan my mounting system so I wanted to order it to see what I'm dealing with. And btw. I was on APE , and found some PAR readings that Orlando from GLA took with this light. PAR was 55umols @14 inches!! At substrate!! That's at minimum medium light.


Nice! Hallelujah! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ShrimP pics!!








The bubbles are from my h2o2 dose.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Now that's what I call *red*. Beautiful!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Now that's what I call *red*. Beautiful!


Thanks bro. My juvie mammas have colored up nicely. I did notice a couple of not so red males that I should probably cull. I put them in my ten gallon half moon(which is still a complete mess)


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhh and my GLA PB REG HAS BEEN ORDERED!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> ohhhhhh and my gla pb reg has been ordered! :d


*yes!*


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I am an extremely happy person right now. First is I got my new light. Very impressed with the construction. Very light bit solid and durable. Looks like a UFO! 








So bright yet very different from flourecent. 








And without further adiu... A thing of beauty ...










All I need now
Is a bubble counter and check valve and I'm ready go! Thinking about the Ada ... Any suggestions?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Glorious. That. Is. All.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

the ada check valve is really good, also the suction cups that come in the set are the best ones I've ever had.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

That is a good looking regulator. How is the needle valve? Does it hold its position well?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok, so you see now what I'm talking about how "brightness" means something different when discussing LEDs. It is "bright" but not the same way as CFLs because they leak a lot of light and the eyes see their light differently than LEDs. I was very skeptical initially when I saw them, though I too agree with your conclusion about the build quality. I have always used CFLs and over the years my eyes just became acclimatized to the way they shine light everywhere, all the time, direction nonspecific. With these, you get the PAR the same as you would with a CFL but without as much light leakage. I guess ultimately the proof is in your tank's results. I can't wait to see that CO2 bubbling away!! 

BTW, IWANNAGOFAST - it's nice to see you around these days!!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> the ada check valve is really good, also the suction cups that come in the set are the best ones I've ever had.


That bubble counter is a lot...$$$ not sure if I could splurge on it right now. I need to put another order with GLA for the hanging kit for my light. So i think im going to use that one for now its only $20. I can't come up with any ideas in how to hang the led tile. The tmc hanging kit is built for the light. So rather than drive myself insane I'm just going to use that. I'll put my headaches towards building the emt pipe to suspend it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

SaltyNC said:


> That is a good looking regulator. How is the needle valve? Does it hold its position well?


I haven't set it up yet so I have no idea. I'm not even sure which is the valve. I'm assuming it's the rubber thing on the side. Lol!!
Atomic sends directions but without pictures. Hopefully I get it right.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Ok, so you see now what I'm talking about how "brightness" means something different when discussing LEDs. It is "bright" but not the same way as CFLs because they leak a lot of light and the eyes see their light differently than LEDs. I was very skeptical initially when I saw them, though I too agree with your conclusion about the build quality. I have always used CFLs and over the years my eyes just became acclimatized to the way they shine light everywhere, all the time, direction nonspecific. With these, you get the PAR the same as you would with a CFL but without as much light leakage. I guess ultimately the proof is in your tank's results. I can't wait to see that CO2 bubbling away!!
> 
> BTW, IWANNAGOFAST - it's nice to see you around these days!!!


From what I could tell so far it def looks different. But the real test would be when I hang it over tank. Hopefully Ill like the shimmer effect they give. I'm
On the fence with that...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> From what I could tell so far it def looks different. But the real test would be when I hang it over tank. Hopefully Ill like the shimmer effect they give. I'm
> On the fence with that...


Oh it will. And it's mesmerizing to me. I can tell you that the amount of shimmer is directly proportional to the amount of surface movement; the more waves and movement on the surface the more shimmer. And yes, the needle valve is the plastic knob on the right that one turns to fine tune the amount of CO2 escaping.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh it will. And it's mesmerizing to me. I can tell you that the amount of shimmer is directly proportional to the amount of surface movement; the more waves and movement on the surface the more shimmer. And yes, the needle valve is the plastic knob on the right that one turns to fine tune the amount of CO2 escaping.


We turned it on last night and I put it over the tank just to get a feel. I actually really like the shimmer. It looks very natural. Reminds me of going snorkeling and seeing the shimmer from the sun in the ocean. 
UPDATE:
GLA bubble counter with intergrated check valve. Ordered. 
GLA glass thermometer. Ordered
TMC suspension kit. Ordered. 

All I need now is a trip to home depot and get some supplies to build my light rig. That should be fun. I'll post some pics. Hopefully I don't screw it up too bad. Hahah


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> We turned it on last night and I put it over the tank just to get a feel. I actually really like the shimmer. It looks very natural. Reminds me of going snorkeling and seeing the shimmer from the sun in the ocean.
> UPDATE:
> GLA bubble counter with intergrated check valve. Ordered.
> GLA glass thermometer. Ordered
> ...


Looks like you just have to wait, because now, you'll have everything and will be ready to go! Can't wait to finally see this tank in action!:icon_eek:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Now that tapatalk is back I can easily upload shots. Here is one from the other day. By the way, most of these are taken with my iPhone. I haven't had a chance to break out the canon and get a good one. I'm waiting for the money shot anyway. Hopefully I can get to home depot this weekend and get the materials I need to build the light stand. I also need to fill up my pb tank. I'm not sure that'll I'll have enough time to get this going the way I want before the end of the aqua botanic contest. Oh well. I'll wait until I get the stems a little further and I'll set up the shot. Won't be perfect. 

sorry for the glare and the fan on top of stacked up books. Lolll....


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Errrr... Why does life get in the way of having fun with your tanks!! >:-( 

No time set up my Co2. Too much work. Then when I have a day off... There is house stuff to do that takes precedence. Anyway, I shouldn't complain. I own a home now! 

Well , I got my light but I need a piece to set it up anyway. 
Waiting for the friendly folks at GLA to locate a piece of rail that attached to the Aquaray LED so that I don't have to buy the long one and cut it down to fit my light. More updates coming soon...


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the way it's looking, everything seems to be growing in nicely. As for the shimmer effect, it's something I've always liked in saltwater tanks as a result of halide lighting, so I bet it looks great in your planted. I kind of want to go the LED route.

Also, two weeks ago I was down in Rockaway Beach for work. Nice place!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> I like the way it's looking, everything seems to be growing in nicely. As for the shimmer effect, it's something I've always liked in saltwater tanks as a result of halide lighting, so I bet it looks great in your planted. I kind of want to go the LED route.
> 
> Also, two weeks ago I was down in Rockaway Beach for work. Nice place!


Thanks man. I haven't put up the LED light yet unfortunately. No time plus I have to build the hanger for it. 

Rockaway is becoming a cool place to live. I've been coming out here since I was a teenager to surf and decided to live here like 6 years ago.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's ok if things get in the way and they take time. I purchased my 40B in the beginning of May. I just now filled it. Spent the entire summer slowly building the stand and light support. I think it has made me appreciate it much more.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

BS87 said:


> It's ok if things get in the way and they take time. I purchased my 40B in the beginning of May. I just now filled it. Spent the entire summer slowly building the stand and light support. I think it has made me appreciate it much more.


Thank you for your input. At least I know Im not the only one. I just bought a new place and my gf and I have been working on it. Getting furniture and other projects... So it's been tough for me, I don't really have a lot of time for my hobbies between working and that. Plus I live at the beach and I am a surfer. So any free time I get, I like to spend it in the water.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just a photo update. Things are growing nicely. I am pretty satisfied with growth. But not the type of growth. For example, all the plants seem to grow longer and lanky in a non-co2 set up. And the moss doesn't grow compact and attach as well. The stem plants I dont love, they are not as bushy as i would like and the rotala grows sideways, which is odd. But overall, it is an interesting look. The rail for my light should be coming soon. Looking forward to seeing how things look with higher lighting and co2. I still haven't figured out my photoperiod will be when I upgrade my lighting. Right now the lights go on early so they are on before I go to work. Then off in the afternoon. Then back on in the evening when I come home. I'm not sure how that will work with co2 and turning it on and off twice in the day. I have a separate thread asking for advice on that issue. Any ideas on a photoperiod?Anyway , here are a few shots I took last night. 








Sideways shot showing filter and tubing. Almost time for another cleaning.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

8 hours (6 if the light is positioned closely to the rim of the aquarium) and just use a dual outlet timer that you can plug in both the lights and the CO2 solenoid. That way, when the lights come on the CO2 will come on. My suggestion is to have it come on when you get home from work and go off when you go to bed (at least that's what I do and that's the best way for me to see it's progress and enjoy it because I'm home the entire time). You don't need a thread, I'm here. 

As for the current look, it is kind of a while jungle in there - which is fine if you want it that way, but I would keep the driftwood and the moss, it will improve dramatically with the CO2. everything else can go and you could go Iwugami (with a foreground) or Dutch and plant a bunch of stems on a rear slope.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

frrok said:


> Just a photo update. Things are growing nicely. I am pretty satisfied with growth. But not the type of growth. For example, all the plants seem to grow longer and lanky in a non-co2 set up. And the moss doesn't grow compact and attach as well. The stem plants I dont love, they are not as bushy as i would like and the *rotala grows sideways*, which is odd. But overall, it is an interesting look. The rail for my light should be coming soon. Looking forward to seeing how things look with higher lighting and co2. I still haven't figured out my photoperiod will be when I upgrade my lighting. Right now the lights go on early so they are on before I go to work. Then off in the afternoon. Then back on in the evening when I come home. I'm not sure how that will work with co2 and turning it on and off twice in the day. I have a separate thread asking for advice on that issue. Any ideas on a photoperiod?Anyway , here are a few shots I took last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One stem or two or Rotala in my aquarium does this as well. When it does this, it starts to root itself along the substrate and grow horizontally. It never made much sense to me since nothing is shading it, and all of the other Rotala grows just fine.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> One stem or two or Rotala in my aquarium does this as well. When it does this, it starts to root itself along the substrate and grow horizontally. It never made much sense to me since nothing is shading it, and all of the other Rotala grows just fine.


I'm Pretty sure it's a low tech low light thing for this plant. With high light and co2 it grows drastically different. (I'm hoping!)


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> 8 hours (6 if the light is positioned closely to the rim of the aquarium) and just use a dual outlet timer that you can plug in both the lights and the CO2 solenoid. That way, when the lights come on the CO2 will come on. My suggestion is to have it come on when you get home from work and go off when you go to bed (at least that's what I do and that's the best way for me to see it's progress and enjoy it because I'm home the entire time). You don't need a thread, I'm here.
> 
> As for the current look, it is kind of a while jungle in there - which is fine if you want it that way, but I would keep the driftwood and the moss, it will improve dramatically with the CO2. everything else can go and you could go Iwugami (with a foreground) or Dutch and plant a bunch of stems on a rear slope.


Your right. I am going for a jungle type look but it's a bit too "wild" right now for my tastes. I'm hoping with the addition of the higher lighting and co2 I'll be able to tighten things up a bit. Here are my inspirations for this tank currently. They are both Amano scapes. 
The wood , moss, stem combo in this tank is masterful! I can look at this tank for days!








And this is an iwagumi with stems but I really like the moss covered Unzan and liliopsis foreground. That will be my foreground but the smaller variety. Liliopsis maurtina. 










As far as co2. I am leaning to what you suggested. Just have the lights on when I get home. I can deal with no lights in the am. I'll just be dosing and feeding anyway.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Sounds like an excellent plan, but I think you could definitely do glosso or HC that would really complement the small size of the aquarium, you just need so slopes to do those, but either way it will look great!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Sounds like an excellent plan, but I think you could definitely do glosso or HC that would really complement the small size of the aquarium, you just need so slopes to do those, but either way it will look great!


Next layout maybe I'll try iwagumi. I just really love the look of wood. 

A note on the crypts. They grow more compact and lower to the substrate in high light and co2. That was my original thinking when I chose them. But I'm not sure how long it will take for them to adapt. They may go through a melting phase to get them to the look I want.

I'm hopefully buying my materials to build my light hanger today. My CO2 tank is full. I'm ready to go!! Stoked!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> next layout maybe i'll try iwagumi. I just really love the look of wood.
> 
> a note on the crypts. They grow more compact and lower to the substrate in high light and co2. That was my original thinking when i chose them. But i'm not sure how long it will take for them to adapt. They may go through a melting phase to get them to the look i want.
> 
> I'm hopefully buying my materials to build my light hanger today. My co2 tank is full. I'm ready to go!! Stoked!


yes!!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

DAY OFF !! Light suspension has been built. Took a little tweaking but all in all pretty simple to make. I used the TMC suspension kit as it works for this light and comes with the steel wires. I was going to set up my co2 today also ...until my cheap a$$ china diffuser cracked on me while I was doing maintenance. The thing didn't even get wet yet! So... Got on my laptop and ordered a new one from GLA. it's an Up Aqua nano diffuser. hopefully that doesn't crack either. I can't spend anymore money ont he se glass products. They are so fragile!! Here is a quick shot of the RIG. let me know what you think!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

FTS with new light. I'm really really digging it. I like the spread and there is. I more dark spot on the right side. I'm
Need dire need of a trim but I dont want to shock the plants too much with new light and different photoperiod. So I am gong to wait until I get my diffuser and set up the co2. At that point I will start to dose ferts and there will be nothing limiting for the plants. I know I did a water change but I could sear that some plants are already pearling.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Awesome!


Thanks. I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Yours is coming out really nice. I feel to get that lush look you really need a high light. Keep it up and I'll keep on looking!

One thing tho, in the 1st picture you posted (on the bottom) what are the little green dots?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

viwwo said:


> Yours is coming out really nice. I feel to get that lush look you really need a high light. Keep it up and I'll keep on looking!
> 
> One thing tho, in the 1st picture you posted (on the bottom) what are the little green dots?


Do you mean in this scape above? I'm pretty sure that a hydroctyle species if im not mistaken


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Quick late night update. Got my replacement diffusor today. Not 100% happy with it. Its an up aqua glass diffusor. For one, the suction cup that it comes with slides along the shaft where the tubing connects. So it always looks crooked. Second Its making a hissing noise. I checked my bubble counter and all the connections everywhere else. ITs def the diffusor. Should have probably got the atomitizer...oh well. MAybe I'll save up for an ADA, but I dont love the pollen glass mini. wished they made a nano pollen glass beetle. Connecting my co2 was a bit of a headache. ITs hard to do something for the first time, no amount of research and reading can prepare you.. I felt like I was doing everything wrong. I didn't connect the tubing to my regulator properly and I started to hear hissing sounds...I thought something was wrong with the regulator. But after some adjusting I realized I didnt push the tubing down hard enough into the needle valve fitting. then when I got to to work with no leak, the needle valve was \turned all the way up and lots of co2 flooded my tank. :iamwithst luckily I adjusted it quickly.
what a pain... now Im tired and not in any mood to take any update shots. MY stem plants are starting to grow emersed from the rim of my tank. I def need to trim soon. I have all my settings for the co2 set. starting with about 1 bubble per second to start. ..then see what happens. I am also running an airstone for night time aeration. But I really hate it. Its really loud and obnoxious and not totally secured into the tank. I need to get some more suction cups for airline tubing. anyway, enough ranting for me...I finally have co2! the new phase begins!!

QUESTION: Is there supposed to be water in the reservoir of the glass diffusor below the ceramic disk?


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

viwwo said:


> Yours is coming out really nice. I feel to get that lush look you really need a high light. Keep it up and I'll keep on looking!
> 
> One thing tho, in the 1st picture you posted (on the bottom) what are the little green dots?


holy beautiful tank.
what is that moss?
ny the way, wont that airstone make the co2 kinda useless?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> holy beautiful tank.
> what is that moss?
> ny the way, wont that airstone make the co2 kinda useless?


Are you referring to my tank, then thank you! The scape in the post you quoted is an Amano. If you read my post, I said I was using an airstone for night time aeration. When the lights are off. It's off when the co2 is running. Obviously that would be useless.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Quick late night update. Got my replacement diffusor today. Not 100% happy with it. Its an up aqua glass diffusor. For one, the suction cup that it comes with slides along the shaft where the tubing connects. So it always looks crooked. Second Its making a hissing noise. I checked my bubble counter and all the connections everywhere else. ITs def the diffusor. Should have probably got the atomitizer...oh well. MAybe I'll save up for an ADA, but I dont love the pollen glass mini. wished they made a nano pollen glass beetle. Connecting my co2 was a bit of a headache. ITs hard to do something for the first time, no amount of research and reading can prepare you.. I felt like I was doing everything wrong. I didn't connect the tubing to my regulator properly and I started to hear hissing sounds...I thought something was wrong with the regulator. But after some adjusting I realized I didnt push the tubing down hard enough into the needle valve fitting. then when I got to to work with no leak, the needle valve was \turned all the way up and lots of co2 flooded my tank. :iamwithst luckily I adjusted it quickly.
> what a pain... now Im tired and not in any mood to take any update shots. MY stem plants are starting to grow emersed from the rim of my tank. I def need to trim soon. I have all my settings for the co2 set. starting with about 1 bubble per second to start. ..then see what happens. I am also running an airstone for night time aeration. But I really hate it. Its really loud and obnoxious and not totally secured into the tank. I need to get some more suction cups for airline tubing. anyway, enough ranting for me...I finally have co2! the new phase begins!!
> 
> QUESTION: Is there supposed to be water in the reservoir of the glass diffusor below the ceramic disk?


ANSWER: No, there should be sufficient pressure (PSI) in the line, to keep water outside of the fixture...You need a GLA atomizer, which will solve all of your problems. It has a check valve integrated into the housing body. And you don't need an airstone if you have any surface agitation (especially at 1bps).


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> ANSWER: No, there should be sufficient pressure (PSI) in the line, to keep water outside of the fixture...You need a GLA atomizer, which will solve all of your problems. It has a check valve integrated into the housing body. And you don't need an airstone if you have any surface agitation (especially at 1bps).


Ok because some how I got water Into the glass diffuser and I think it's the reason why I hear a hissing noise. I have a GLA bubble counter with the integrated check valve so I'm ok on that front. Which works great btw. I don't really have much surface agitation my outflow is positioned way below the water line. I'm going to start put at 1bps and see now plants react. I'll probably bump that up in a week or two. So your right I may not need it originally.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

OK here are some shots of the setup. Really don't like this diffusor. I am going to attempt to fix the china one with some silicone and see how that works. Everything else seems fine at this point. fish seem ok, probably a little confused and there are bubbles EVERYWHERE.... Drop checker is a nice Lime green(see pic). Started Dosing today. I am going to try EI for awhile and see how that works out. Next up is trimming. maybe this weekend. give it a few days.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Trimming is definitely in order. It looks like a jungle, lol!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ok. So I swapped the Up Aqua diffuser with the china rhinox. It's a little bigger but works much better. Also, I was told to put the drop checker on the opposite side of the diffusor because having it on the same side may give a false reading. What do you all think?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Not if you have a good circulation. I put my drop checker on the opposite side of my diffuser but also put the diffuser under the filter output to circulate the co2 throughout the tank.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

sayurasem said:


> Not if you have a good circulation. I put my drop checker on the opposite side of my diffuser but also put the diffuser under the filter output to circulate the co2 throughout the tank.


I do exactly as sayurasem does and so far my readings have been pretty reliable. Oh and BTW frrok, I bought a second TMC Growbeam 1000ND tile. It should be here by Friday at the latest. I'm going to be balling outta control now boy!!!!!! lol


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I do exactly as sayurasem does and so far my readings have been pretty reliable. Oh and BTW frrok, I bought a second TMC Growbeam 1000ND tile. It should be here by Friday at the latest. I'm going to be balling outta control now boy!!!!!! lol


Ok. Maybe I will try and move my outflow to the left side and move the drop checker. Diffusor will stay cuz it's too big to move it tithe other side. 

And dude!!! That is SICK! It's going to look sweet too! How high in inches is your 90p? Because I'm thinking of doing the same for my future 120p.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

frrok said:


> Ok. Maybe I will try and move my outflow to the left side and move the drop checker. Diffusor will stay cuz it's too big to move it tithe other side.
> 
> And dude!!! That is SICK! It's going to look sweet too! How high in inches is your 90p? Because I'm thinking of doing the same for my future 120p.


45 cm or roughly 18"


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Francis Xavier said:


> 45 cm or roughly 18"


Perfect. Thx frank. May need to have them a tad higher to cover the length. Or maybe ADA will have an Aquasky for a 120p out by then.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

frrok said:


> Are you referring to my tank, then thank you! The scape in the post you quoted is an Amano. If you read my post, I said I was using an airstone for night time aeration. When the lights are off. It's off when the co2 is running. Obviously that would be useless.


Oops, sorry should read tht betta :iamwithst


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Oops, sorry should read tht betta :iamwithst


No worries bro.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> No worries bro.


Ok, so I did an update; now it's your turn, lol. roud:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Ok, so I did an update; now it's your turn, lol. roud:


Haha... I was just about too...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

HI-DEF photo... new diffusor. kinda big but works better... tired. time for bed!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Nice!


Thanks. I think I'm going to add what little liliopsis m I have growing emersed this weekend. But I'm not sure what to do. I want to take a shot for the nano contest by sept 15 but I don't think it will grow enough in time for my entry. I don't have much.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Thanks. I think I'm going to add what little liliopsis m I have growing emersed this weekend. But I'm not sure what to do. I want to take a shot for the nano contest by sept 15 but I don't think it will grow enough in time for my entry. I don't have much.


Yeah, it takes a LOT to really get going quickly, and by Sat. I'll have used 22 pots of the stuff on my 90P! But I've always found that when doing foregrounds, the thicker one plants at the beginning the faster it will grow together over time.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yeah, it takes a LOT to really get going quickly, and by Sat. I'll have used 22 pots of the stuff on my 90P! But I've always found that when doing foregrounds, the thicker one plants at the beginning the faster it will grow together over time.


Yea that's true. I may just keep growing emersed.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

9/2 UPdate!
Didn't have time to take a photo. I'll take the shot later when I'm home and the lights are back on. Did a big trim today. Cut down all the stems. Thinned out the crypts. Noticed that I had BBA growing everywhere. I didn't think it was that much of an issue. Guess it was!  but I trimmed away as much of as I could get to. I also trimmed the moss and re-tied some of it on to the branches. I'm hoping now with the co2 and high light. I'll have a different growth pattern with the moss. I want to grow more compact and tight to wood. I'm also hoping my crypts grow darker and more compact. I also moved my last endler into my 10 gallon. I lost two so far, not sure f they jumped or died. They just disappeared. So planning on breeding them, get a bunch fry and keep only males in this tank. If I can raise 5-6 that would be good. Right now all I have is the sakura RCS. hey maybe they'll decide to breed again.  They haven't in a few months. A few weeks ago, I saw a berried female but not sure if they eggs ever hatched. She looked young. 

Anyway, just wanted to give a thanks and shout out to Orlando over at GLA. I had a problem with my pb regulator. And we did some troubleshooting and turns out there was something up with it. He shipped a new one out to me and it's working like a charm. That thing rules! Also, I realized that my pb tank doesn't have an O-ring! Had no idea I needed one!! Lol. Going to try and pass by lowes or home depot today and pick up a pack. Hopefully the co2 isn't leaking where the regulator attaches.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Came home to an even bigger outbreak of BBA... Damn. It spread from this morning. Going to have to get to
Work and try and kill it.  also realize I have more work to do in this tank.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You should definitely start to see more compact growth on the moss now, and the trim was nicely accomplished. And since you don't have any fish, I would up the CO2 to 3bps and move to under the outflow (and you could get rid of the drop checker as well, but that's my own personal preference) to better disperse the CO2. I'm obviously going to have to send you a GLA atomizer, because the one's you have don't seem to do the trick (plus they have a built in check valve). Get your hands on some Seachem Excel asap to help with the BBA. That should clear it up pronto.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> You should definitely start to see more compact growth on the moss now, and the trim was nicely accomplished. And since you don't have any fish, I would up the CO2 to 3bps and move to under the outflow (and you could get rid of the drop checker as well, but that's my own personal preference) to better disperse the CO2. I'm obviously going to have to send you a GLA atomizer, because the one's you have don't seem to do the trick (plus they have a built in check valve). Get your hands on some Seachem Excel asap to help with the BBA. That should clear it up pronto.


Thanks for the great advice styxx! I know I dont have any fish but... I do have shrimp. Sakura grade RCS. I know they are the most hardiest of freshwater shrimp besides Amanos but I still don't want to suffocate them! hahaha... I will eventually get rid of the drop checker as soon as I feel comfortable knowing what my co2 levels are and knowing how my plants grow with co2. I still consider myself a co2 noob. and again, I would get Excel but there are some cases where excel has killed shrimp so I'll stay away for now. What I have been doing is dosing 5ml of H2O2 daily or every other day to try and kill it off. but its a slow process...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Moved filter in/outflow to the right side and noticed that my drop checker today was more of a blue-green. So I bumped up the co2 to 2bps.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hallelujah!!!*


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

here is a treat for ya. some pearling action!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p8FTInH89k&feature=g-upl


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> here is a treat for ya. some pearling action!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p8FTInH89k&feature=g-upl


Nice!! :flick:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Nice!! :flick:


Thanks broseph!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Thinking about gettinga small SAE to help with my bba outbreak. I know they get big, so I would remove him when the time comes... what you yall think.

i just watched an ada video and they had one in a small tank with other fish.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I love SAEs. If you're going to remove him when he gets too large, I say go for it. Would Oto's take care of BBA?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

frrok said:


> HI-DEF photo... new diffusor. kinda big but works better... tired. time for bed!


Looking dope.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> I love SAEs. If you're going to remove him when he gets too large, I say go for it. Would Oto's take care of BBA?


Ottos don't eat bba. And I only have one and it's a bit much for the little guy to handle. Haha.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Looking dope.


Thanks bro. I trimmed since this shot. But it will look even better in about a week or so...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Sorry. this shot is a bit out of focus. Today was water change day for my EI dosing. So I took the time time to do some trimming. trimmed away alot of the crypt leaves. especially the crypt in the focal point. the leaves are too overbearing for the layout right now. I really wanted to open that space up. and I think it looks better. I left two leaves so as not to kill the plant. I also trimmed alot of moss and the mini-pellia which completely died do to being choked out by the moss and dwarf sag. stem plants are bouncing back very quickly. Good to see. Unfortunately I dont think my layout will be ready in time for the aqua botanic nano contest.... we'll see. maybe I will take a shot right before. I have to see what the tank looks like...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

oh and I also move the filter outlet back to the left side. and my other diffusor broke again. silicone is drying as we speak...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> oh and I also move the filter outlet back to the left side. and my other diffusor broke again. silicone is drying as we speak...


This problem has now been permanently solved, please check my PM. roud:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> This problem has now been permanently solved, please check my PM. roud:


You never cease to amze me. Thx!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Took this shot last night while the lighting was good. Stems are really starting to come back now. I re-planted two tops of the Ludwigia 'red' and they are already growing up past the trimmed portions. Getting redder as they go. May have to trim those soon again. It's amazing the speed of growth with co2. It's really cool. I am noticing some more algae and a lot of snails! I don't have fish in this tank anymore and I limit my feedings for my shrimp to twice a week. Last time I did maintenance, I cleaned up a lot of the mulm that was trapped up against the glass in from of the rock. Anyways, I'm also noticing that my shrimp sort of stopped breeding. Maybe they are adjusting to the co2. Not sure. Anyone have any better info on that let me know. So besides the bit of BBA and a hair algae everything else seems to be fine. I really wish my tank was ready for this contest but it looks like it won't be. I don't even have the time to set the tank up for a show shot anyway. Going away this weekend. Let me know what you think. Critiques?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> you never cease to amze me. Thx!


lol!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

9/17 back from a weekend vaca, water change done today, its usually on Sundays. anyways, still fighting algae but plants are growing. Got a GLA Atomic diffusor courtesy of styxx! the man sent it to me! a Gentleman and a Scholar! Its amazing the difference proper diffusion can make... see the pic and you can see why. I think I may ride this tank out until the end of the year...maybe less... then start on a fresh layout. maybe iwagumi if I can score some nice stone. we'll see...








[/url]

fts-you can see the ludwigia is really starting to grow tall again. soon I will trim it down.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Looking good!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

So I've finally decided to give a name to this layout. The more I look at the tank
And the more I think about it. The more I can't help but to compare it to the nature. An ever changing ecosystem. Never static. That's what I see, day to day with this tank. It's always changing and never the same. In fact,
If it weren't for photos to capture a moment in time the tank would just keep on morphing. It's really cool. Anyway, here is an updated shot. As you can see the tank is starting to get "jungly" again.
Oh and I've begun to add my Liliapsis. Will add more this weekend. Thanks for looking.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I would let it go wild, as long as we can see into it!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Also would like to add that I know this name must have been used before. Plenty of times. I don't really care. I'm sure you can find song titles that have been re-used. There are many different ways of expressing the same idea.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Did a little work today. I broke down the emersed bowl that I had some lilaeopsis mauritiana growing in and added it all as a foreground. I realized that it wasn't much. Hopefully it will recover but I've read that this plant is a slow grower. Also noticed a crypt runner! 
Here are some shots.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

"Slow" doesn't being to describe it, lol. At times I feel like I'm in a rush, rush, rush to see some evidence of growth and other times, I'm just like..."meh, whatever at least it's not dying" if that makes any sense.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> "Slow" doesn't being to describe it, lol. At times I feel like I'm in a rush, rush, rush to see some evidence of growth and other times, I'm just like..."meh, whatever at least it's not dying" if that makes any sense.


makes total sense. but im obssesed and check for growth everyday. sometimes a few times a day if im home... LOL!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> makes total sense. but im obssesed and check for growth everyday. sometimes a few times a day if im home... LOL!


I should also mention that part of my daily observations is what I like to call "Algae check" to see what the situation is, lol. So in that sense I'm right there with you on that one. And I forgot to mention that we prefer the high def pictures, FYI. :flick:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I should also mention that part of my daily observations is what I like to call "Algae check" to see what the situation is, lol. So in that sense I'm right there with you on that one. And I forgot to mention that we prefer the high def pictures, FYI. :flick:


Do that too! Currently
Have BBA and some hair algae. It seems to have hit a plateau, which is good. Not spreading rapidly. Co2 is more constitant now. I do have some dead spots as well. I can't wait to get this 120p, so I can transfer the 2211 I have running on my 10g half moon to this tank. Flow will be much better. Sorry, I didn't realize that the pics were lesser quality. I uploaded them via tapatalk , where as before I was adding them to flickr, then attaching the link. I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok, so when are you getting the 120P, now *THAT's* the question!?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Ok, so when are you getting the 120P, now *THAT's* the question!?


hahaha..wouldn't you like to know!

Not for awhile. 
1. i need to save mega-money
2. I NEED MONEY!

LOL... I'm looking at the February time frame. Also, my girl and I are planning a trip to Hawaii this winter, so I dont want to start a new tank before a 2 week vacation.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

here is an updated FTS.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You know how I love those high-def pictures! Look at that drop checker! That's some CO2 going on in there, lol!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> You know how I love those high-def pictures! Look at that drop checker! That's some CO2 going on in there, lol!


I do notice that my shrimp hide much more now that my co2 is cranked. I may dial it back... I hardly see them. 

Flickr displays pictures in much better quality. Could you believe those pics are from my iPhone 4?! Btw, iPhone 5 comes today! Get ready for better pics and some videos!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> I do notice that my shrimp hide much more now that my co2 is cranked. I may dial it back... I hardly see them.
> 
> Flickr displays pictures in much better quality. Could you believe those pics are from my iPhone 4?! Btw, iPhone 5 comes today! Get ready for better pics and some videos!


Well you might want to dial it down some. Can you test for pH? That would tell you something about your CO2 concentration. As for the iPhone 5, you're going to be so disgusted with yourself it's so awesome! hahaha. Just wait until you use the camera and FaceTime is so much better!!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Weekly water change update. Last night I went in and trimmed a lot of algae-ridden leaves. I have what looks like BBA and hair algae. So I took the next step and raised my lights a bit. I've also been trying to find a balance with my co2 rate. I think it's around 2bps. Tough to tell. I also added a fry that I found in my other tank. He's seems happy. I will use him to gauge my co2. In other messed up news. I didn't realize you are not supposed to clean the atomic diffusor with a scrub pad. I may have apparently rendered it useless we will see, I am going to clean it with bleach solution tonight. Right now , it's not working. Orlando from GLA, suggested that I may have clogged the microscopic pores. Cleaning it may help. I am an idiot. Here is a not so dramatic iPhone 5 shot. This thing is a beast!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh no! Well I hope the bleach will work! All you have to do is soak it once and a while in a bleach/water solution and then rinse in decholorinated water.  As for the iPhone 5, tell me you aren't disgusted with yourself at its beauty and impressed with its abilities!?!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Oh no! Well I hope the bleach will work! All you have to do is soak it once and a while in a bleach/water solution and then rinse in decholorinated water.  As for the iPhone 5, tell me you aren't disgusted with yourself at its beauty and impressed with its abilities!?!


It's insanely fast at everything! I'm stoked.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I'm finally using this Tapatalk app on my phone and it seems to be working pretty well. I really like the feature that enables you to upload photographs straight from your phone. Its definitely worth the money, I think it's like two dollars extra! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Title totally fits the mood of the tank. I love how all the plants just mesh together into a very heavy jungle. I also use bleach for my ceramic discs it works like a charm.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Well I'm finally using this Tapatalk app on my phone and it seems to be working pretty well. I really like the feature that enables you to upload photographs straight from your phone. Its definitely worth the money, I think it's like two dollars extra!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


thats pretty much all I ever use because I'm never home! lol



.Mko. said:


> Title totally fits the mood of the tank. I love how all the plants just mesh together into a very heavy jungle. I also use bleach for my ceramic discs it works like a charm.


thank you! I felt the same way. I bleach my diffusor the other night and had it soaking in ater and prime for a day. tonight I will see if it worked.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

The Fluval diffuser always stops working for me, not sure why. I even let it soak in bleach then in water to no avail.

How are your pygmy cories?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

KFryman said:


> The Fluval diffuser always stops working for me, not sure why. I even let it soak in bleach then in water to no avail.
> 
> How are your pygmy cories?


quite well! some are hiding but others are out an about. ill give them a few more days to get comfortable with the tank conditions.

Im not really sure how to feed them though. I have flakes, shrimp food and some new line spectrum. I also have a bit of dried brine shrimp left. we'll see. if anyone can recommend what to feed them that would be great.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Never had cories but I believe you can feed them algae waffers, bloodworms, and shrimp pellets. I jave heard they can take all night to eat so slow eaters.

How many do you have?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

KFryman said:


> Never had cories but I believe you can feed them algae waffers, bloodworms, and shrimp pellets. I jave heard they can take all night to eat so slow eaters.
> 
> How many do you have?


Yes, I think that's true. They're really scavengers eating things that float to the bottom of the substrate, so I would start off slow and feed lightly until you are certain that everyone is getting enough to eat without polluting the environment. In an aquarium your size, even overfeeding once will cause an algae outbreak because you lack sufficient water volume to disburse the nutrient buildup that ensues from decaying food left uneaten. I think generally they like algae wafers and spirulina type foods, but a variety as KFryman has suggested is also important. I know in the past that almost every fish I ever had (other than plecos) went bats*it crazy over bloodworms, but they can easily pollute the tank, so I only did that once a month, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Corydoras pygmaeus


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

heres a video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-f1LwT7304


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They (pygmius) can turn shy after a while. I bought 10 Habrosus to draw them out and it's working.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> They (pygmius) can turn shy after a while. I bought 10 Habrosus to draw them out and it's working.


im noticing some are shyer than others. there are 6 in there but i only see 2-3 at a time...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 6 too. At some point you're not going to see any


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Seems like a nice little fish though. I wish I could have more fish in my tank so I could get some pygmies. Too many fish though.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, but where are the pics?


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Love the tank Frrok. Those pygmys are pretty cute too.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yes, but where are the pics?


Huh? See a few posts above ^^ pic and video!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Love the tank Frrok. Those pygmys are pretty cute too.


Thanks dude... I really like it too. I just wish there wasn't so much algae. I kind of got sick of trying to battle it with H2O2. I raised the light about an inch but I think I got to go higher now. Then just ride it out clip off infested leaves and see what happens. I dialed back my co2 because I think it was stressing out my shrimps. 

This tank will get a reboot at years end.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

By the way how often do you feed your shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> By the way how often do you feed your shrimp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Maybe once or twice a week. I try not to feed too much. They graze on biofilm and algae.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Okay thanks. I've been feeding them once a week so I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't overdoing it.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

10/8 update. The stems are just about ready for another trim. This time I will try to define the shape of the bush a bit more. I'm dosing EI but some of my Ludwigia are show signs of deficiency. Or what I believe to be anyway. Not sure. I've also been trimming leaves from the crypts and sag that are algae infested. So as I result they are a lot thinner. Which should probably be done anyway. To promote new growth. All my pygmies were out and about during the water change yesterday They are awesome! and I lost two more shrimp! They still hide as well! . This morning with lights out I saw three. My numbers are steadily declining. I think my next purchase will be a 3 or 4 gallon cube and start a proper shrimp tank with new co2 and just moss. Ok here is a pic from last night. Notice anything different? Thx for looking.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe my eyes aren't as sharp, but I don't notice anything new! You got me looking but I didn't find anything, lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Maybe my eyes aren't as sharp, but I don't notice anything new! You got me looking but I didn't find anything, lol.


Cut away that big crypt leaf in the focal point. It was blocking the view of the background stems.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tank looks nice.

what are you dosing?
IME the most common things to underdose on EI are the gh (Ca and Mg) and Fe.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> tank looks nice.
> 
> what are you dosing?
> IME the most common things to underdose on EI are the gh (Ca and Mg) and Fe.


EI! Actually my water is soft so I started dosing equilbrium and got my GH up to about 4-5. That could be it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

and thanks!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> tank looks nice.
> 
> what are you dosing?
> IME the most common things to underdose on EI are the gh (Ca and Mg) and Fe.


Does plantex CSM +B not have enough iron?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

lost a Pygmy Cory today. Due to idiotness on my part. I have steel mesh over my intake to prevent baby shrimp from getting sucked trough the filter. Well so far 2 shrimps and now a Pygmy Cory got stuck on the meah and died. It's because I kind of DIY'd it. I just took it off now since I haven't seem a berries shrimp in a long time. Looks like they are not breeding. But I'm pretty sad today. I really love these cories.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Get a filter foam block at the lfs. Cut to size, make a hole and slip it over the intake. Or a piece of nylon should work too.
Yeah, those cories are neat.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> Get a filter foam block at the lfs. Cut to size, make a hole and slip it over the intake. Or a piece of nylon should work too.
> Yeah, those cories are neat.


Thanks. I got one. Guess throwing it back on for the time being. Just hate the way it looks.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

some cool overhead shots... I am posting them in higher quality from flickr! 
sakura cherry in the rotala forest. I liek the shadows









overhead with LED and top view of tank









here you can see the Ludwigia 'red' with what appears to me to be some deficiency's. I am starting to question whether my liquid ferts are good...or maybe I miscalculated my liquid dosage solutions. Does anyone know what type of deficiency this is.. It is also starting to melt from the tops down. this has never happened before. In my 18inch high low-medium light tank with a 27w cfl this plant is redder than ever... I dont get it!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Fe!! You need some Iron!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Lack of iron typically won't cause melting. Perhaps it's having a rough transition? The other stem in the picture looks quite healthy and fine...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

freph said:


> Lack of iron typically won't cause melting. Perhaps it's having a rough transition? The other stem in the picture looks quite healthy and fine...


It's been in the tank for awhile. These stems were trimmed once already. The other stems are fine. Well except that they are not red as they could be. I'm dosing plantex. I'm starting to think maybe my dose is too low. But I'm pretty sure my stock solution is good. I used wets calculator to figure it out. http://calc.petalphile.com/en/


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I love those sakura red cherries. OMG, they're awesome. Once the 20 extra Amanos arrive next week, I think I'm going to add a bunch of Sakura cherries into the mix!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> I love those sakura red cherries. OMG, they're awesome. Once the 20 extra Amanos arrive next week, I think I'm going to add a bunch of Sakura cherries into the mix!


Super awesome and super hardy. Get yourself a nice size group and start your own colony. But be forewarned they will not breed with high co2. I'm experiencing that now. Also, I would suggest not to put any fish larger than tetras or rasboras.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

10/14 update.

Trimmed the Rotala just abouve the last trim point. Also, trimmed the Ludwigia down as it was starting to melt back... too bad. But I think I know what the issue is. This tank gets about 2-3 hours of direct sunlight in the afternoons from the window in this room. We have yet to buy a shade for this room so.... I think this is why I am having so many issues. Algae, plants melting, etc... Its just way too much light with the direct sunlight plus the LED tile. So this week, I need to go get a proper shade. the house plants will suffer but ...I need to save this layout before it gets ruined completely. 

Still think it looks pretty good. lets see how the Rotala grows back... Let me know what you think! 
-->>







[/url]


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

OHHH yes, you absolutely must not let any aquarium get any sunlight. Your light fixture should be the only source, otherwise you'll eventually have pea soup for water! I'm sure that's precisely the problem! 2-3 hours!!! AAAaahhh!!!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Loving it frrok, I wanna eat it!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Loving it frrok, I wanna eat it!


LOL!! Thanks!! Yummmeeee. It's totally looks salad.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Lost two more adult fake Sakkuras this week.  my numbers are dwindling. I found a male and threw him in my low tech half moon for now. There's a betta in there but he's been tested with adult neo's and hasn't tried to eat them...yet. I guess my shrimp are just getting old ? Not sure. I dialed back the Co2. Fish seem fine. Not gasping. Maybe high nitrates but I doubt it. Last time I checked my nitrates in the middle of my EI week and it was below 20ppm. Who knows! If there are anymore ill move them. 

I'm afraid my plan of getting a shrimp cube and moving my Sakuras in there won't come to pass in time. Can't really afford to start a new tank right now.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sounds like a reason to upgrade


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> sounds like a reason to upgrade


Well. My original plan was to to decomm(sorry I'm a tech guy) my 10g half moon tank and install a 120p, NA setup. Then use the 2211 that's on the 10g and move it to the mini -m. Then get a shrimp cube and move the zoo-med filter that's on my mini-m on to the new shrimp cube. DoAqua or Mr.aqua. Whatever I can find locally if possible. The shrimp tank would be Lo-tech mainly with mosses and such. 

But... Funds are low and ADA tanks are expensive! So, I'm going to save up for the tank and maybe purchase it sometime in feb/march after my trip to Hawaii. Lol! 

If anyone wanted to sell me a discounted rimless 3-4 gallon cube... I would reconsider. But then I would have to get materials and that would cost $$. My gf and I went over our finances after buying furniture for our new condo and realized that we spent too much and kind of have to budget ourselves for a few months.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah but you're loving that furniture aren't you, lol?!?! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yeah but you're loving that furniture aren't you, lol?!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Of Course!!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Your latest shot is beautiful! What is that grass type plant by the diffuser?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Your latest shot is beautiful! What is that grass type plant by the diffuser?


Thanks!!  Lilaeopsis mauritiana


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

frrok said:


> Thanks!!   Lilaeopsis mauritiana


Speaking of Lilaeopsis mauritiana...check out Oliver Knott's awesome page here! Notice how even this Nature Aquarium master doesn't see any real carpeting until after the 60th to 73rd day...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Speaking of Lilaeopsis mauritiana...check out Oliver Knott's awesome page here! Notice how even this Nature Aquarium master doesn't see any real carpeting until after the 60th to 73rd day...


It's super slow!!! But there is new growth. Too bad the old growth on mind as hair algae.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*RRRRggghhh!!!!!!*



frrok said:


> It's super slow!!! But there is new growth. Too bad the old growth on mind as hair algae.


Yeah, we're both suffering the same issue. I dropped 20 (Juvie) Amanos in there and they colored up quickly and some have already molted. But now, after an entire day in the aquarium although none have apparently died, I can't find any of those little bastards and I think I'm going to have to buy another 20 to get them to work on this microsword. WTH!?! *frustrated* :angryfire


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

such a nice sleek tank, love the clean look of your glass gadgets


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

styxx said:


> Yeah, we're both suffering the same issue. I dropped 20 (Juvie) Amanos in there and they colored up quickly and some have already molted. But now, after an entire day in the aquarium although none have apparently died, I can't find any of those little bastards and I think I'm going to have to buy another 20 to get them to work on this microsword. WTH!?! *frustrated* :angryfire


gives me a good idea, ill probably scour the local fish stores now for some juvie amanos to throw in. I always avoided them because I had SAKURA shrimp and whenever I wold throw in some fish shrimp food the amanos would bully the other shrimp and steal all the food.



andrewss said:


> such a nice sleek tank, love the clean look of your glass gadgets


thanks man. I really try to make look as clean as possible. I am into the aesthetics as much I am the fish and plants. I really want the focus to be in the layout and not so much the equipment in the tank. its tough to do with such a small tank.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Thought I would switch gears a bit and share with you my own little version if "Wabi-Kusa". Takashi Amano's planted emersed balls. Or whatever you want to call them. I like to call them my Wabis. Anyway, this one I made with the wrong type of peat moss. I just picked up the miracle grow peat moss in Home Depot thinking that was the stuff. But this type of peat moss is more like dirt and doesn't really hold its shape. After some tweaking and lots if tying I managed to make something that looked like a ball of dirt. Lol! Anyway, it's growing in my emersed growing Stratton that in energy set up using a 20 L. Its growing in quite well. Plants are: s.repens, hair grass, Ludwigia 'red', r.rotundofolia and some moss. 
I need to find "real" peat moss, next time I get a Vance ill see if they carry it in Home Depot. If anyone can recommend the brand to get let me know.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Tomorrow is water change day but I figure I'd take an Instagram shot: follow me @frrokk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

10/21/12 - water change. Glass cleaning. Trimming algae infested plants. Dose equilibrium. 

I bought shades for this room this weekend. I am going to put them up tomorrow. Finally going to block the sun from making this tank into an algae grow-out farm.lol Also, This week begins my search for cheap and small Cardinia multidentata (amano shrimp), locally. I am going to add 5-6 and if I can get some ottos I will add three as well. All my Sakura shrimp are dead except one lonely male that now lives in my lo-tech ten. Such beautiful red shrimp and they all died on me. I will never have shrimp(except Amano's) with Co2 again. Thx for looking.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey your wabi is pretty good! Shame about the shrimp


----------



## manik (Jul 26, 2012)

frrok said:


> Plants are: s.repens, hair grass, Ludwigia 'red', r.rotundofolia and some moss.
> I need to find "real" peat moss, next time I get a Vance ill see if they carry it in Home Depot. If anyone can recommend the brand to get let me know.


Do you know what kina moss that is? Looks like some stuff I saw growing on trees in Mexico. I've gotten peat before, but it only comes in 3 cu ft. compressed bags, way too much for me. I think the brand name was Sunshine? I can't exactly recall now.
In my most recent Wabi, I used organic potting soil (not MGOPM), wrapped it with cheesecloth and string. Is the theory in Wabi that the peat holds it together? How does the wabi get nutes? I'm new to it.. but it's fun


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Hey your wabi is pretty good! Shame about the shrimp


Hey thanks. Yea really sucks about my shrimp, I want to start a shrimp only tank in the future. Right now it's not possible tho.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

manik said:


> Do you know what kina moss that is? Looks like some stuff I saw growing on trees in Mexico. I've gotten peat before, but it only comes in 3 cu ft. compressed bags, way too much for me. I think the brand name was Sunshine? I can't exactly recall now.
> In my most recent Wabi, I used organic potting soil (not MGOPM), wrapped it with cheesecloth and string. Is the theory in Wabi that the peat holds it together? How does the wabi get nutes? I'm new to it.. but it's fun


The moss I used on the wabi is Xmas moss I think maybe mixed with java. 

Yea I've seen some stuff online where people used peat moss and that's it's pretty much and the plants grow. The peat def holds it together. If I can find the real stuff, I have a little glass container ready for another one.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Peat Moss should be easy to find. You want pure sphagnum peat. Usually/ possibly always compressed which means even the smallest bag/bale will probably be overkill or enough for a lifetime of Wabi's!
I mix peat and compost 3 to 1 get it pretty wet, then squeeze the water out and it holds it's shape quite well. A layer of moss around the ball (to help hold it together) with plants and additional moss here and there works nicely.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

greenman857 said:


> Peat Moss should be easy to find. You want pure sphagnum peat. Usually/ possibly always compressed which means even the smallest bag/bale will probably be overkill or enough for a lifetime of Wabi's!
> I mix peat and compost 3 to 1 get it pretty wet, then squeeze the water out and it holds it's shape quite well. A layer of moss around the ball (to help hold it together) with plants and additional moss here and there works nicely.


Cool! Thanks for the info. Any particular brand of sphagnum moss?


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure but peat moss, not milled sphagnum. I guess and pure peat sphagnum, with no additives. Obviously the more basic the better, no additives, for instance Pro-Mix looks like peat but has fertilizer and other stuff added.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Journal is on hold due to the storm. Lost all 6 Pygmy cories. Trying to keep the fish alive on my half moon currently . No power and not sure when it will be back on.


----------



## Tedd4u (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fish frrok. Hope the people in your life are okay. As you in a hard hit area?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

**

It is with a heavy heart that I am writing this update today. As I will soon have to break this tank down. As some of you may or may not know. I live the Rockaways in NYC. We were hit hard by Hurricane Sandy. People have lost homes and possessions and the community is struggling to clean up and rebuild. my girlfriend and I own a Condo(just purchased in late June) on the shore in Rockaway. We were fortunate enough to still have a home left standing but it has sustained severe damage. My basement was flooded to the point that it filled with water all the way to the first floor. We actually had a few inches of water in the first level from water coming in from the basement. No water ever came in from anywhere else luckily. So, our furniture from the first floor was spared. I did lose a washer/dryer, futon, 20L emmersed setup, DVDs and some other random stuff. Luckily we brought the important stuff like our TV and some clothes up to the main level. I also had my surfboard quiver down there but that was ok. the water rose very slowly I'm assuming. In the process I lost most of my fish. I did have battery operated pumps for the power outage but I assumed that I would not last long. Well a week went by and still no power and temps were dropping! Fish were fine so I didn't think to move them yet. Still holding out hope for the power to come back on. Well temps dropped even further. I lost all my pygmy cories(6), my family of endlers about 5-6 and an otto. I was able to save some fish from my other tank, 3 platys, a betta, an amano and my remaining male cherry shrimp. I was shocked that the fish survived in below 50 degree water temps! by the way, I didn not have access to a generator. so heaters were not an option. All the power was being used to pump out our basement. 

Anyway, Rockaway is still without power and I have been staying with Family in nearby Brooklyn. Traveling everyday back and forth cleaning out what I could. We've gutted the entire basement and part of the first floor, with the help of volunteers from the Rockaway Beach Surf Club and OccupySandy. Found out a few days ago that our wood floors will have to be replaced as well. Which means that all our stuff will have to go in storage while they re-do the flooring. So, my tanks will have to be broken down because I will not have room where I'm staying to run the tanks. Im really sad..... BUT

There is a light at the end of the tunnel. I titled this as "What has a beginning must have and end" But it is also true that a begining must have and end...must also have a NEW BEGINNING! We will rebuild, not just me but the rockaway peninsula! And I will have tanks again. I was already planning a big tank, most likely a 120p. So when I come back, I will be more inspired than ever to create something awesome. Im really stoked on that end. So thanks for following me. I will most likely not be on much, because I have so much going on. thank you tpt!

pic below is whats left of the boardwalk. just a skeleton now.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Stories like this really put things in perspective. 
I wish you the best of luck with your recovery and future setups!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

At our last meet, it was suggested that we pool together some plants to help you guys rebuild. Mike also went through something similar so we wanted to help.

The hobby will still be around when you are ready and have more time to enjoy. It would be an otherwise up hill battle now with everything else happening in your life. Just let us know when you are ready as we are all friends now.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Albert, I appreciate the thought, but I didn't sustain nearly the losses that Joe did, so anything we pool together should go to him when hes ready and any other members who sustained heavy losses. 

Joe, what happened in our area was awful. My area got hit pretty bad, and then I saw Broad Channel, Rockaways, and Breezy Point and it was somehow even worse. Im sorry to hear about your condo. I didnt get my power/heat back until Friday. I don't know if you guys have hot water down there, and I dont think you do, but doing water changes with hot water can help keep the temps up. Thats what I did for two weeks with my community tank.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Hey man my heart is with you and your family. Pm me once you are ready to setup your tank again and I will send you some plants.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

fplata said:


> Hey man my heart is with you and your family. Pm me once you are ready to setup your tank again and I will send you some plants.


Thanks man. That is really nice of you.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Albert, I appreciate the thought, but I didn't sustain nearly the losses that Joe did, so anything we pool together should go to him when hes ready and any other members who sustained heavy losses.
> 
> Joe, what happened in our area was awful. My area got hit pretty bad, and then I saw Broad Channel, Rockaways, and Breezy Point and it was somehow even worse. Im sorry to hear about your condo. I didnt get my power/heat back until Friday. I don't know if you guys have hot water down there, and I dont think you do, but doing water changes with hot water can help keep the temps up. Thats what I did for two weeks with my community tank.


Thanks mike. For a little bit I was going to my neighbors, they had gas, heating some water and adding it to the tank in water bottles. But I wasn't staying home at night so the temp would just drop super low anyway. Anyway, I have some ideas on how to keep my tanks and other things running in event of a disaster. This thing taught me a huge lesson that's for sure.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What lily pipes are those? tank looks good.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> What lily pipes are those? tank looks good.


Thanks. They are Aquatic magic. Look for the redux on this tank in the near future.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Hayden said:


> Stories like this really put things in perspective.
> I wish you the best of luck with your recovery and future setups!


Thx for the kind words.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

im very sorry for all this damage sandy caused you. 
hope you not only recover, but are reinvigorated to do more and do better.

your beginning -> end -> beginning statement is a very ancient ideology. and one i, personally, am drawn to. even got a tattoo of an ouroboros. i think its a very healthy way to look at damage.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> im very sorry for all this damage sandy caused you.
> hope you not only recover, but are reinvigorated to do more and do better.
> 
> your beginning -> end -> beginning statement is a very ancient ideology. and one i, personally, am drawn to. even got a tattoo of an ouroboros. i think its a very healthy way to look at damage.


sometimes I believe events happen for a reason and not by chance...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh my dear frrok! I'm sorry to hear about the damage and losses that you've suffered but I am completely confident that you will be back on TPT with that 120 and I'll be appropriately (and disgustedly) jealous! Everyone takes a break now and then from the hobby (including myself, when these types of events happen) but I look forward to your return and wish you all the best!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Last shot before breakdown and 2 weeks of blackout. Looks pretty good except for all the crypts that melted. I amazed the plants lasted this long with zero lights and zero anything ! 









My bush of Rotala.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

my heart goes out to you. can't imagine the water damage you sustained. pm me too once you are back up and maybe I can send some shrimp or plants or whatever I got your way. best, walter


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me know when you get going again, I might be able to get you some moss or Rotala Rotundifolia for cheap.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Let me know when you get going again, I might be able to get you some moss or Rotala Rotundifolia for cheap.


Cool thanks. 

When I'm ready I will most likely start a WTB/RAOK thread for plants that I will need for my new set ups. Right now, our plans are to be back home by Xmas.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Can we get an update if this tank is still going?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*frrok's ADA MINI-M - A Slice of Nature --What has a Begininning must Have an En*



Jdiesels said:


> Can we get an update if this tank is still going?


This scape is broken down. See here --> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303978&highlight=


----------

